# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Perkenalan Foto dan ID

## wawan

Melanjutkan pembicaraan sebelumnya....
mari kita mulai lagi perkenalan untuk yang belum kenal/belum kopi darat atau berada jauh di seberang pulau....

perkenalkan nama : wawan
ID : 190506088

Mohon foto yang ini untuk tidak di apresiasi....  ::   ::   ::   ::  



Ayoo ditunggu foto pribadi.. kalau ada yang sama koi tercintanya...

----------


## steamkoi

Pak Wawann wuisss dasyat  ::  btw suka jazz pak ?

----------


## amos

permisi saudara ** sekalian... saya dari seberang pulau, tepatnya dikalimantan barat  ::   ::  
sesuai pesan pak Wawan... yg ini jg jgn diapresiasi  ::   ::   ::  [img][/img]

----------


## wawan

> Pak Wawann wuisss dasyat  btw suka jazz pak ?


Yah jazz ringan-ringan lah Pak... kalo yang berat agak mumet kalo denger sendirian....  ::   ::   ::  

btw.. ayo fotonya... Pak steamkoi (maaf ralat), biar pada kenal, jangan sampe ketemu dijalan terus ditimpuk.... wakakakak  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ronyandry

Ketemu deh foto full team beberapa tahun yang lalu   ::   ::   ::   ::  

paling belakang ibuku, istri, bidadariku.
status terakhir..
ibuku           : belum terkontaminasi (soalnya jauh di medan)
istri              : stadium awal (senangnya pas ngasih makan koi doank)
bidadari cilik : stadium akut (papanya buka laptop langsung ngomong ikan   ::   ::  )

----------


## wawan

Ayo silahkan perkenalkan jati dirinya.. jangan takut....

----------


## hankoi

Ntar kalau saya besok2 aja dech   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Nunggu kalau udah punya Oyagoi   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Nonx fotomu ayo donk ditampilin   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

Ayooo... para Kompor..... silahkan tunjukkan Merahmu ... (eit iklan maaf) 
tujukkan penampakanmu ....wakakakak   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## showa

nah ini pic saya dan rekan koi's juga saat kontes di mgk kemarin




salam kenal, dan di tunggu pic kawan ** yg lainnya juga

----------


## tenonx

Sesuai amanat teman2   ::   ::   ::  



One of these deh, is me   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

Fotonya Han, hmm.... mana yach.... saya cari di file2 dulu deh, ngumpetnya dalam kayanya eheheheh   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Boleh ga foto nya 15 thn yg lalu......  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Soal nya terkahir itu foto 15 thn lalu....   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

yang penting ga beda ama orangnya skrg pak, daripada ntar saya salah nabok orang di jalan   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Maksud nya sih sebenar nya siapa tau ada Koi'ers yg  Oyagoi nyangkut....liat foto 15 thn lalu......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

heheheheh ingat yg 8th lho pak   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

*tenonx wrote :*



> One of these deh, is me


One of me nya yg mana Om.....suruh pakai ilmu terawang....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> *tenonx wrote :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				One of these deh, is me
> 			
> 		
> ...


ga perlu diterawang kok pak, wong saya keliatan banget kayak monitor gitu kok ahahahhaha    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

Pak Will,

Ayo photonya.... suhu sudah turunkan foto terbaiknya...
btw. Pak Rudi sama siapa yah...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

ama Bos Anggit tuh   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

> ama Bos Anggit tuh


Thanks infonya.....   ::   ::   ::  

Salam kenal Pak Anggit...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

> Sesuai amanat teman2     
> 
> 
> 
> One of these deh, is me


Pak Tenooooonx.... Please deh.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

lhooo   ::   ::   ::   ::  

please deh kenapa ya pak???

lupa kemaren kenalan di MGK ya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

Waduh... ampunn.. ampuun....   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

halah.... palingan jg lupa ya pak ehehehhehe
tp show kemaren saya ga di belakang komputer kok pak   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

Bener pak lupa... apa kemaren sudah kenalan yah.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Waktu itu saya sempet ketemu ama Pak Han dan Cs...
nah Csnya saya lupa....  ::   ::   ::    Mohon maaf yah....

Makanya biar gak lupa-lupa perlu photo2 seperti di atas... Thanks pak...

----------


## tenonx

wo lha... pantes deh pak eheheheheh 

saya termasuk di dalam CSnya itu soalnya ahahahahha   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

Iya pak waktu itu buru-buru ada acara.... ya maaf....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

No problemo at all pak,

Senang berkenalan   ::   ::   ::   ::  

smoga besok laen kali bisa ketemu lagi

----------


## wawan

Siaap Pak....

Ngomong-ngomong yang lain pada ke mana yah....
apa pada ke studio foto kali yah....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

> Fotonya Han, hmm.... mana yach.... saya cari di file2 dulu deh, ngumpetnya dalam kayanya eheheheh



Nek ketemu ojo diposting yo dab   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> Fotonya Han, hmm.... mana yach.... saya cari di file2 dulu deh, ngumpetnya dalam kayanya eheheheh     
> 
> 
> 
> Nek ketemu ojo diposting yo dab


CURAnggggggggggggggggggggg   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Tunggu tanggal mainnya.........................
Saksikan di bioskop terdekat di kota Anda   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> Tunggu tanggal mainnya.........................
> Saksikan di bioskop terdekat di kota Anda


wah sudah ada izin tayang nih   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   besok pagi aja deh biar ga ketahuan ahahahahah   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Forbidden dab   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> Forbidden dab


Forbidden Kingdom???? udah lewat dab... wis punya dvd ne malah   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Pak Han....mau tunggu oyagoi nya dulu kali baru diposting.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> Pak Han....mau tunggu oyagoi nya dulu kali baru diposting.....


wah kelamaan pak....... heheheeh apa saya kirim lewat email satu2 aja ya... ga usah diposting ehehehehe kan larangannya buat posting aja ahahahah

padahal di web ada lho   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

sayang yah waktu ketemu Pak Han gak foto2.. yah....
Kalau gak tak masukin aja wakakakak  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

> Pak Han....mau tunggu oyagoi nya dulu kali baru diposting.....



Yoi pak   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

> sayang yah waktu ketemu Pak Han gak foto2.. yah....
> Kalau gak tak masukin aja wakakakak



Kalau difoto tanpa seizin saya, biasanya gambarnya ngeblur atau malah gak jadi sama sekali   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

> wah kelamaan pak....... heheheeh apa saya kirim lewat email satu2 aja ya... ga usah diposting ehehehehe kan larangannya buat posting aja ahahahah
> 
> padahal di web ada lho



Ojo di email juga dab   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Sik ning web dihidden yo dab   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> Originally Posted by wawan
> 
> sayang yah waktu ketemu Pak Han gak foto2.. yah....
> Kalau gak tak masukin aja wakakakak    
> 
> 
> 
> Kalau difoto tanpa seizin saya, biasanya gambarnya ngeblur atau malah gak jadi sama sekali


ilmunya ketinggian sih ini pak   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

> Sesuai amanat teman2     
> 
> 
> 
> One of these deh, is me


Bro Which one is you ?   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

Mr. Han kayaknya belum pasang foto niih  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

ya itu lhoooooo......   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

yg kyk monitor itu loh.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> yg kyk monitor itu loh.....


betuulllllllllllllll   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

Ayo Pak Steamkoi, Pak Hankoi dan Pak William.... manaaa photonya....
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

mana neh yang laen... payah ih.... mari kita lebih bersahabat melalui Koi   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## showa

karena koi kita bersahabat, bener tdk ya begitu......?
di tunggu wajah ** aneh lainnya.

hahahahaha

----------


## boby_icon

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> Sesuai amanat teman2     
> 
> 
> 
> One of these deh, is me     
> 
> 
> Bro Which one is you ?


mas tenonk yang sarkam tu ya ? sadar kamera   ::

----------


## tenonx

> mas tenonk yang sarkam tu ya ? sadar kamera


sorry bro, bukan....  i'm the only one ...........   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

btw.... where's yours mr. Boby Rahardian ???   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

> karena koi kita bersahabat, bener tdk ya begitu......?
> di tunggu wajah ** aneh lainnya.
> 
> hahahahaha


Kayaknya pada takut kena pelet inih.....   ::   ::   ::  
Ayo tunjukkan Merah mu... (eit iklan... maaf.... maksudnya tunjukkan wajahmu..)   ::   ::   ::

----------


## boby_icon

> btw.... where's yours mr. Boby Rahardian ???


nih wajah aneh ku mas .....
gentle.... dewe'an, 
mas tenonk upload potone dewe ah...:P mosok bareng2 ngono 



hormat pada suhu2 koi ...

----------


## tenonx

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> btw.... where's yours mr. Boby Rahardian ???     
> 
> 
> nih wajah aneh ku mas .....
> gentle.... dewe'an, 
> mas tenonk upload potone dewe ah...:P mosok bareng2 ngono 
> 
> ...


ra duwe mas.... i ra hobby di foto... makane jarang ada foto.... FYI.... foto itupun aku dapet dr websitenya Mr. Sven ahahahhaha   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
thanks to Sven for taking my picture all of this time   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## karom



----------


## SUNU

WAAAAA.... HIDUP PAK KAROOOMMMMMMM!

----------


## tenonx

padahal yang paling tidak kuharapkan p Karom ehehehhehe kalah body soalnya saya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

mantap pak   ::   ::   biar pada kenal ketuanya donk

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

Pak Boby Pak Karom...

Keren Tuh fotonya....

Pak Tenonx, 
Kalau gak ada foto yang sendirin mbok  di croping aja kayak foto Koinya...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

ini aja deh pak.... berdua.... mohon jangan diapreasiasi jg yak   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

pak Lurah mana neh... awas klo ga kasi foto, saya datengin pake candid camera ahahahahhahaahhah  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Foto nya belum jadi....lg mau foto dulu....
Ada jg yg 15 thn lalu.........  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

> Foto nya belum jadi....lg mau foto dulu....
> Ada jg yg 15 thn lalu.........


wah kalao fotonya mau di GO dulu kelamaan bro...   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

> ini aja deh pak.... berdua.... mohon jangan diapreasiasi jg yak


Salut Buat Pak tenonx kirim 2 foto... patut di acungin jempol tuh....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Maksudnya ngangkat jempol itu : 
Bill please......................
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## boby_icon

hayooo om han udah njegur sini wajib posting foto dirinya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

wong ndeso pak   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

tuh... Han udah kasi foto, sekarang ada yang mo nyariin oyagoi ngga neh buat dia  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

Ayo Bro Will, Menkar....Ikikoku... dan semuanya.. biar tambah akrab

----------


## karom

> wong ndeso pak


wah salah posting nih om Handono ... mustinya dikirim ke kontes senyum pepso****

----------


## beclge

> Originally Posted by hankoi
> 
> 
> 
> wong ndeso pak      
> 
> 
> wah salah posting nih om Handono ... mustinya dikirim ke kontes senyum pepso****


iya manis bener senyumnya...

----------


## steamkoi

heheh Mr.han ini foto waktu umur berapa ? manis benerrr Mr.han

----------


## tenonx

meriah banget ya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ari-radja

Meniko Foto kulo,  bersama karyawan saya di Malioboro TV, mohon doanya bisa segera siaran di Jogja. Oh ya, saya nomor 3 dari kiri. Termasuk asagi or shusui ya pak? 


 



 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ari-radja

Waduh, nyuwun ngapunten, fotonya miring.

----------


## tenonx

puyeng saya ngliatinnya pak eheheheh

kok kaya tau weruh ya.... tok tok men kenal ah ben cepet ketularan rezekine   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

btw foto kaping pinda ingkang sisih kiwa foto menika sinten nggih pak...
kulo gadah rencang pados oyagoi   ::   ::   ::   ::  
menawi dereng gadah mbok bilih saged dipun kenalaken. nuwun   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## menkar

ikutan posting utk mengakrabkan diri kalo ketemu di jalan di tegor yahh 
yang di apresiasi kolam koi nya aja yah heuheahha

br
MEnkar

----------


## showa

gagah sekali pic nya Om Ary,....................

Om Tenonx, awas kiri kanan para penjaga dari Om Ary jgn sampean gosok gosok,................

salah gosok nanti keris mpu gandring marah loh.

----------


## steamkoi

> Waduh, nyuwun ngapunten, fotonya miring.


Wah Mr. Ari  what a wise man ehehehe ::   ::  Btw Sukses dengan Malioboro Tvnya yah pak  ::

----------


## ari-radja

> puyeng saya ngliatinnya pak eheheheh
> 
> kok kaya tau weruh ya.... tok tok men kenal ah ben cepet ketularan rezekine       
> 
> btw foto kaping pinda ingkang sisih kiwa foto menika sinten nggih pak...
> kulo gadah rencang pados oyagoi      
> menawi dereng gadah mbok bilih saged dipun kenalaken. nuwun


He he..., biar nggak puyeng, foto pertama saya delete dulu. Foto nomor dua dari kiri itu? Wah..., telat pak, barusan memijah je, he he he.......   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> He he..., biar nggak puyeng, foto pertama saya delete dulu. Foto nomor dua dari kiri itu? Wah..., telat pak, barusan memijah je, he he he.......


cariin lagi yg kayak gitu pak   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

fotonya tinggal dirotate trus upload lagi aja pak... ben katok gagah e
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ari-radja

> Originally Posted by ari-radja
> 
> He he..., biar nggak puyeng, foto pertama saya delete dulu. Foto nomor dua dari kiri itu? Wah..., telat pak, barusan memijah je, he he he.......     
> 
> 
> cariin lagi yg kayak gitu pak         
> 
> fotonya tinggal dirotate trus upload lagi aja pak... ben katok gagah e


Njih mas..............

----------


## tenonx

> ikutan posting utk mengakrabkan diri kalo ketemu di jalan di tegor yahh 
> yang di apresiasi kolam koi nya aja yah heuheahha
> 
> br
> MEnkar


harus gini donk biar nampang semua bareng2 hahahahahaha

----------


## steamkoi

Wuihh bro model niehh!!

----------


## tenonx

menkar yang kurang cuman satu....

anting2nya bro eehehehhehehe

----------


## wawan

> Meniko Foto kulo,  bersama karyawan saya di Malioboro TV, mohon doanya bisa segera siaran di Jogja. Oh ya, saya nomor 3 dari kiri. Termasuk asagi or shusui ya pak? 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> [/img]http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f20/ari-raja05/koiku/ari-radja.jpg[img]


Sepertinya Asagi Kucibeni..... 
Ampun Mbah.....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

> Wuihh bro model niehh!!


Ayo munculin fotonya....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

kok sebelahnya pak Ari itu kadang2 sepintas klo kumisnya dicukur jadi mirip p Wawan ya ehehehehe   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ikikoiku

> wong ndeso pak


saya selama ini ngebayangi om han itu kira2 mirip2 sosok agung sedayu, sang legenda...ternyata bukan mirip...emang agung sedayu himself yah..?    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
btw, emang agung sedayu kayak gimana ya...?   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

pak Lurah baru baca2 neh.... belon sempat posting eheheehhe ditunggu lho pak   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## boby_icon

terutama pak lurah .....
wajib posting fotonya   ::   ::   ::   ::  
kompor ....kompor.....kompor......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Om ikikoiku....foto nya mana nih....klu bisa foto nya yg  foto keluarga yah....soal nya pengen tau 1 keluarga yg penghobby koi semua.....[/quote]

----------


## hankoi

> saya selama ini ngebayangi om han itu kira2 mirip2 sosok agung sedayu, sang legenda...ternyata bukan mirip...emang agung sedayu himself yah..?        
> btw, emang agung sedayu kayak gimana ya...?



Judulnya "Senyum tanpa hutang"   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
masih sama sampai sekarang, gak kurang gak lebih ya kayak gitu   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

promosssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii     ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

> kok sebelahnya pak Ari itu kadang2 sepintas klo kumisnya dicukur jadi mirip p Wawan ya ehehehehe


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Gantengan beliau bro...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

> saya selama ini ngebayangi om han itu kira2 mirip2 sosok agung sedayu, sang legenda...ternyata bukan mirip...emang agung sedayu himself yah..?        
> btw, emang agung sedayu kayak gimana ya...?


Kalo Bapk ketemu waktu di MGK... wah pasti surprise liat tampang di foto ini.....   ::   ::   ::  
Guantengggg tenannn

----------


## steamkoi

Tapi jujur Mr.Han Muka dan suara susah di tebak .. btw saya pernah ngomong di telp dan dari suara perawakan seperti SBY  ::  eheh tapi ternyata jauh lebih muda dan manis bener senyumnya heheheheh  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Bobby....sabar yah...foto nya lg cari yg lg ganteng2nya dulu....biar ada oyagoi yg nyangkut.....

----------


## hankoi

Thenkyu berat untuk segenap "fans" atas dukungannya. 

Ketik Han (spasi) Koi, kirim ke 8888 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
(Jadi kelihatan katrok-nya nich)

Ayo Pak Lurah mana fotonya yach???   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Karena Om Han udah keluarin SPK.... maka ini adalah foto sy...

----------


## hankoi

> promosssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii



So pasti dab   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

> Karena Om Han udah keluarin SPK.... maka ini adalah foto sy...


Mirip bener ama Bang Gom   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Satu rating ya pak??  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

> Tapi jujur Mr.Han Muka dan suara susah di tebak .. btw saya pernah ngomong di telp dan dari suara perawakan seperti SBY  eheh tapi ternyata jauh lebih muda dan manis bener senyumnya heheheheh



Kalo denger dari suaranya, Bro Irvan itu saya terawang agak mirip2 Delon   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ronyandry

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> Karena Om Han udah keluarin SPK.... maka ini adalah foto sy...
> 
> 
> Mirip bener ama Bang Gom              
> Satu rating ya pak??


Bro Han..
lihat foto lawas p'lurah jadi ingat film catatan si boy yak   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ikikoiku

> Om ikikoiku....foto nya mana nih....klu bisa foto nya yg  foto keluarga yah....soal nya pengen tau 1 keluarga yg penghobby koi semua.....


Pak Lurah udah kasih perintah...saya nurut ah..  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Yang rada mendingan foto saya cuma ini...yang lain ancur mentok om...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

*ronyandry wrote :* 



> lihat foto lawas p'lurah jadi ingat film catatan si boy yak


Ron, emang lu ga tau....klu itu memang dia.....kan udah gua bilang...itu foto 15 thn yg lalu......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

Wah. P Lurah dah kasi foto ya, ntar deh liatnya. Ini ol dr hp sih. Iseng2 ternyata bisa ya kasi posting dikit deh. Hehehehe  :: 
Mumpung ga bisa tidur

----------


## dattairadian

17-18 years ago ....   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Berarti cuma beda 2-3 thn ama sy pak.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dattairadian

he he... iya... ampir se angkatan ya kita ....   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

padahal istrinya pada cantik2, tapi kenapa ga ada yang pasang foto ama istrinya ya, cuman p ikikoiku doank ehehehehh

p ikikoiku : keluarga yang laen mana??
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

Mr.Will foto masih muda ehehe  ::  pada nyangkut nihh oyagoi2  ::  

Btw saya belum dapet nih foto yang lagi ganteng eheheh   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Ada yg posting ama istri nya....Ronyandry.

BTW : Om Ikikoiku...keluarga lain yg hobby koi mana foto nya....mertua dan keluarga yg udah kena virus kolam 30 meter nya.

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Irvan.....skrg jg msh bnyk oyagoi yg nyangkut....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> Om Irvan.....skrg jg msh bnyk oyagoi yg nyangkut....


kereeenn abisss deh p Lurah neh.... kapan kopdar pak. kemaren ditinggal temen waktu mo ke tmpt bapak deh   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

> Om Irvan.....skrg jg msh bnyk oyagoi yg nyangkut....


Haiyahh ehehhe  ::  manteb benerrrr !

----------


## wawan

Wuih.... manteb-manteb fotonya nih....
Kok pada foto lawas.... yah.... biar selalu dibilang nisai atau tosai nih...   ::   ::   ::  

Kalau foto keluarga yang sudah keracunan virus koi boleh juga tuh...

----------


## tenonx

iya biar menambah kekerabatan gitu loh...

sapa tau dimana trus ketemu ... kan bisa sapa2an   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Om wawan....cepet tanggap yah....tau aja.....yg dimaksud....jgn2 udah pond visit ....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

iya neh... keburu pengen tau yang baru ........  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ehehehhe

baru kena racun koi gitu lho    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

> Om wawan....cepet tanggap yah....tau aja.....yg dimaksud....jgn2 udah pond visit ....


Belum bro... beliau belum kasih ijin untuk visit alasan rumah lagi berantakan....   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> Om wawan....cepet tanggap yah....tau aja.....yg dimaksud....jgn2 udah pond visit ....     
> 
> 
> Belum bro... beliau belum kasih ijin untuk visit alasan rumah lagi berantakan....


wah wah ini siapa duluan yg mau pond visit atau ........   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## valmh

======= my 1st offspring =====>

----------


## Ajik Raffles

..................yg overfeeding g kelihatan pot belly, pak mul, apa pake pakan impor (kentang)..............  ::

----------


## tenonx

wah yang barusan aja jadi Oyagoi... gmana bro... anaknya udah bisa merepotkan bapaknya ya....   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ikikoiku

> BTW : Om Ikikoiku...keluarga lain yg hobby koi mana foto nya....mertua dan keluarga yg udah kena virus kolam 30 meter nya.


oh iya, pas banget momennya. Semalam adik ipar nginap di rumah.  Dia cerita, mertua berubah pikiran soal kolam, dijadikan kolam renang.    ::   ::   ::   ::    Meskipun alasannya buat berenang cucu2nya, tapi kok bikin patah hati yah...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> oh iya, pas banget momennya. Semalam adik ipar nginap di rumah.  Dia cerita, mertua berubah pikiran soal kolam, dijadikan kolam renang.         Meskipun alasannya buat berenang cucu2nya, tapi kok bikin patah hati yah...


adik ipar?? boleh donk sekalian diposting fotonya ahahahah   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

bilang donk ama mertua, kolam renang banyak kok di luar... *kolam koi* harus punya sendiri   ::   ::

----------


## Ikikoiku

> adik ipar?? boleh donk sekalian diposting fotonya ahahahah          
> 
> bilang donk ama mertua, kolam renang banyak kok di luar... *kolam koi* harus punya sendiri


Udah selesai dikeramik om...payahh..  ::   ::   ::   padahal biasanya hampir tiap bulan ngajak ke ocean park BSD..kok masih mau bikin kolam renang ya..? apa karena beliau malu pernah salah masuk ke toilet cewek yah waktu terakhir ke sana..??    ::   ::   ::   ::  
lho...pingin liat foto adik ipar saya om tenonx..?  boleh, tapi gak apa2 nih?  Sebab namanya DICKY...cowo tulen...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ikikoiku

> Originally Posted by wawan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> ...


Ikut dong... :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## tenonx

> Udah selesai dikeramik om...payahh..     padahal biasanya hampir tiap bulan ngajak ke ocean park BSD..kok masih mau bikin kolam renang ya..? apa karena beliau malu pernah salah masuk ke toilet cewek yah waktu terakhir ke sana..??       
> lho...pingin liat foto adik ipar saya om tenonx..?  boleh, tapi gak apa2 nih?  Sebab namanya DICKY...cowo tulen...


cowo boleh...... tapi tentu lebih disukai yang cewe aja deh   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

kasian temen saya om, minta dicariin oyagoi 100++ tuh   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Sering ke Ocean Park .... kok ga mampir Om ke BSD......? Sekali2 ajak ke BSD Om....biar berubah pikran lg.......

----------


## hankoi

> Bro Han..
> lihat foto lawas p'lurah jadi ingat film catatan si boy yak



Iya tuh pada curang, yg dipasang foto2 jadul semua   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

> 17-18 years ago ....


Bos,
monyet-nya kok gak dibawa??   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Jadul itu arti nya apa sih?

----------


## hankoi

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> Om Irvan.....skrg jg msh bnyk oyagoi yg nyangkut....      
> 
> 
> Haiyahh ehehhe  manteb benerrrr !


Ayo bro mana foto-nya???

Ditunggu juga fotonya Mas Doddy, Mas Eko, Bang Gom, dan temen2 koi-s lainnya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

> Jadul itu arti nya apa sih?


serius Mode On : arti jadul = jaman dulu ....   ::   ::   ::   ::  

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

> ======= my 1st offspring =====>



Calon GC-nya cute juga   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Oyagoi-nya gak ditampilin sekalian bro?   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ikikoiku

> Sering ke Ocean Park .... kok ga mampir Om ke BSD......? Sekali2 ajak ke BSD Om....biar berubah pikran lg.......


khan dulu belom kenal om Will...  ::   ::   ::  
btw mana foto terkini om will ? apa masih pingin dibilang seumur saya ya..?   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
Jadi enak nih yang paling muda...hihihi....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Klu foto terkini....itu hrs dibayangin masing2....foto itu + 15 thn.....jadi nya seperti apa.......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

tambah kecil ya p Will ehheheheheh   ::   ::   ::   :P  :P  :P

----------


## dattairadian

> Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> 17-18 years ago ....   
> 
> 
> 
> Bos,
> monyet-nya kok gak dibawa??


Kan yang motret ....

----------


## tenonx

> Originally Posted by hankoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> ...


brati monyetnya udah berumur lebih dari 18 years ya ... ckk ckk ckk .. mantab   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## joko

ikutan anak bawang nehh eh tapi photonya mana yah wa duh di komp yg lainn hehehe maaffff  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

kita tetap nunggu kok pak, biar tambah akrab   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

> brati monyetnya udah berumur lebih dari 18 years ya ... ckk ckk ckk .. mantab


Kakek monyet dunks   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

> Originally Posted by steamkoi
> 
> Tapi jujur Mr.Han Muka dan suara susah di tebak .. btw saya pernah ngomong di telp dan dari suara perawakan seperti SBY  eheh tapi ternyata jauh lebih muda dan manis bener senyumnya heheheheh       
> 
> 
> 
> Kalo denger dari suaranya, Bro Irvan itu saya terawang agak mirip2 Delon


hehehe Mr.Han  ::  wuihh kayak Delon .. gantengan saya mas .. masa disamain sama delon eheheheh  ::  j/k

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Joko.....foto nya mana nih....kok ga nongol....

----------


## William Pantoni

On IrVan, klu foto nya ga di posting....bentar lg ama Om Tenonx di bredel ama dia loh....pasti ketemu ama dia......dai double agent kan.......

----------


## hankoi

Ya Pak Will, yg merasa paling ganteng gak mau nongol nich   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

> Ya Pak Will, yg merasa paling ganteng gak mau nongol nich


eeehuehuehuhue kan j/k Mr.han  ::  Btw nanti saya foto sama MR.will d bareng2 eheheh  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Jgn dong...foto sendiri aja...kan foto sy udah ada.....
Klu foto rame2...foto keluarga nya jg boleh....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

> Jgn dong...foto sendiri aja...kan foto sy udah ada.....
> Klu foto rame2...foto keluarga nya jg boleh....


eeheeheh .. iya nih lagi saya pilih Mr han and Mr.will mana yang paling sip ..

----------


## hankoi

Kelamaan brooooo........................keburu basi dah   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

> Kelamaan brooooo........................keburu basi dah


huehuehueh iya nih emang nggak punya foto sebenernya ada foto asli tapi nggak di komputer  ::  belum nye-can

Untuk sekarang ini dulu  ::

----------


## hankoi

Apa perlu tak carikan tukang foto keliling nich   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Kalo gak tak kirim Multi Agent aja spesialist penerawangan   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

> Apa perlu tak carikan tukang foto keliling nich                
> Kalo gak tak kirim Multi Agent aja spesialist penerawangan


eheheh Mr han tuh udah saya Upload  ::

----------


## hankoi

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Wah bener tuch, Delon kalah jauh   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

baru tau, bro Irvan ternyata kembar tiga, eheheheh saingan ama anaknya Menkar donk   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

> baru tau, bro Irvan ternyata kembar tiga, eheheheh saingan ama anaknya Menkar donk


betul bro  ::  heheheh   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

mantab abis dah, musuh desainer grafis kawakan ehehehhe   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

Om Irfan, itu bukan foto 15 tahun yang lalu khan....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

BTW...foto nya Om Wawan udah di posting belum yah....
Klu belum...ntar sy panggilin double agent kita utk bredel loh......

----------


## hankoi

Pak Will, 
Foto Om Wawan itu nampang di halaman pertama   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Kebanyakan ilmu terawang tuch pak, malah kebablasan   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

> Pak Will, 
> Foto Om Wawan itu nampang di halaman pertama                   
> Kebanyakan ilmu terawang tuch pak, malah kebablasan


eheeheh ada2 aja eheh

----------


## steamkoi

> Om Irfan, itu bukan foto 15 tahun yang lalu khan....


eheheh bukan pak  ::  itu malah foto saya 2 tahun kedepan  ::  ehheeh , kiddin pak.. itu asli foto sekarang2 ini  ::  ehehe

----------


## hankoi

Pak Irvan, 
Sekalian Oyagoi dan hasil breedingnya di posting juga dunks   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

> Pak Irvan, 
> Sekalian Oyagoi dan hasil breedingnya di posting juga dunks


Mr.Han Ini oyagoi beneran apa becandaan ni maksudnya ? heheh

----------


## hankoi

Hehe.....he......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Om Irvan, itu yang lagi sampeyan belai - belai siapa ya? Dah lama pelihara jenggot, om?  ::

----------


## wawan

> Pak Will, 
> Foto Om Wawan itu nampang di halaman pertama                   
> Kebanyakan ilmu terawang tuch pak, malah kebablasan



Weleeehh pak will... kebangetan.... apa foto saya udah di hapus .ya  ::   ::   ::  ..  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Wah sorry Om Wawan....maklum lah pelupa dan udah rada pikun dikit....

----------


## tenonx

heehehhehe, yang ga lupa klo ....... tentang .......   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

klu itu sih ga bakal lupa....malah sampai mimpi2 ...makanya pagi2 jam 3 -4 udah bnagun....langsung ol di forum.......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Sampai istri dan anak bosen liat sy di komputer trus...mrk udah langsung tau....pasti urusan koi......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> klu itu sih ga bakal lupa....malah sampai mimpi2 ...makanya pagi2 jam 3 -4 udah bnagun....langsung ol di forum.......      
> 
> Sampai istri dan anak bosen liat sy di komputer trus...mrk udah langsung tau....pasti urusan koi......


heuahuaehua, internet yang dipake hanya khusus untuk kois.... mantabbbbbb   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Yup....internet dan komputer ini khusus Koi's kok....makanya slalu ol 24/7 kecuali listrik pdam atau speedy lg ngaco.....udah seminggu ini speedy sy ngaco....sampai org telkom nya sy omel2in.....mumpung dulu apply speedy pakai kartu pelajar anak sy....jadi byr nya murah....cuma Rp100ribu/bulan aja kok.......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

wah asyik tuh... unlimit kan ya.... 100rb/bulan... ada junk mail masuk tempat saya promosi gitu...   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

top tenan, jadi sering kebangun pagi ya pak Wil  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Iya nih...tiap hari....krn bnyk nyamuk....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

tabok pake raket nyamuk pak  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

> tabok pake raket nyamuk pak


Kalau mau mudah ada cara laen.. peliahara cupang aja di setiap genangan air....   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Yang dimakan emang jentik nya pak, bapak emak nya nyamuk kan masih banyak, apalagi temen dan tetangganya (nyamuk cs) kan juga banyak   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

Emily (Female Guaranteed Sansai) ...
Foto 2006 pas Tosai sekarang grow even more beautiful ...   ::   ::   ::  



Dodo

----------


## wawan

> Yang dimakan emang jentik nya pak, bapak emak nya nyamuk kan masih banyak, apalagi temen dan tetangganya (nyamuk cs) kan juga banyak


dan juga saudara-saudaranya pak...   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## SUNU

GAGAH banget Om Dodo.....  ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

BRo You Have a very Handsome boy  :: , Btw is he or she ?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

*rvidella wrote :*



> Emily (Female Guaranteed Sansai) ... 
> Foto 2006 pas Tosai sekarang grow even more beautiful ...

----------


## hankoi

Kok beda sama yang ketemu di MGK kemaren ya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> Kok beda sama yang ketemu di MGK kemaren ya


mungkin yang ketemu di MGK fotocopynya kali?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

> Kok beda sama yang ketemu di MGK kemaren ya


yang beda yang sansai atau oyagoynya pak....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

Siapa lagi yah yang belum tampilin foto dirinya....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

saya ngaku deh belum perkenalkan foto diri. abis malu sih  ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Ayoh mas Doddy ditunggu pose nya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

> Originally Posted by hankoi
> 
> Kok beda sama yang ketemu di MGK kemaren ya                 
> 
> 
> yang beda yang sansai atau oyagoynya pak....



heheehehehehhe   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

> saya ngaku deh belum perkenalkan foto diri. abis malu sih



Wah gak boleh malu** pak.... 
Kalo posting foto orang lain nah baru malu**in....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## karom

Berdiri kiri ke kanan : mr.X, Imam, mr.Y, Unay, Karom, Alfreddy, Averous, Ferial, Agung, Lucky, Udin, Herdi, Herly, Fredy, Andi, Gowick

Jongkok kiri ke kanan : Ajik, Irwan, Isrok, Agung, Rudi, Yudi, Lamin, Datta, Anggit

----------


## wawan

Pak Karom,

Terima kasih sudah menjelaskan foto dengan lengkap...  ::   ::   ::  

Yang merasa belum silahkan untuk tampil....

----------


## Ikikoiku

hihihihi...ini jangan2 om wawan lagi screening foto calon mantu yak..?   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Kok yg posting foto laki2 semua....penghobby koi yg cewe ga ada yah....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ikikoiku

weiitss...pak luraah...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

> Kok yg posting foto laki2 semua....penghobby koi yg cewe ga ada yah....


Mulai  ::  eheheh .. tapi Mr.Will , kan waktu Itu ada di forum ini ....   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

Nah khan akhirnya besuara juga..
mari-mari mbak..neng .. ibu... dik...  (biar gak dikira cari mantu lagi tapi.....)   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ikikoiku

> Nah khan akhirnya besuara juga..
> mari-mari mbak..neng .. ibu... dik...  (biar gak dikira cari mantu lagi tapi.....)


haduuh...kaco iyeu mah...kahayang nyandung jg jdnya nih  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

> haduuh...kaco iyeu mah...kahayang nyandung jg jdnya nih



Artinya...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ikikoiku

> Artinya...


beli satu dapat dua.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

eheheh ketawa p Wawan padahal diboongin ama ikikoiku eheheheh

artinya p Wawan akhirnya menyinggung2 jg gettuuuuu....

eh... bener ga ya... wong aku jg ga ngerti bhs sunda ehehehehe   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

> Kok yg posting foto laki2 semua....penghobby koi yg cewe ga ada yah....




Kan ada *2* pak, yaitu mbak Inuampie dan ibuk Mommy

----------


## Ikikoiku

> Kan ada *2* pak, yaitu mbak Inuampie dan ibuk Mommy


kok kalo ngeliat emoticon ini saya ikut2 tersipu2 yah..?   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Tersipoe kenapa mas . . . . .  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

> eheheh ketawa p Wawan padahal diboongin ama ikikoiku eheheheh
> 
> artinya p Wawan akhirnya menyinggung2 jg gettuuuuu....
> 
> eh... bener ga ya... wong aku jg ga ngerti bhs sunda ehehehehe


Makanya saya ketawa pak... kok tulisan ama arti beda...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

> Tersipoe kenapa mas . . . . .


Pak Ikikoiku tersipu karena 2 nama yang di tulis tuh..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ikikoiku

::   ::   ::  makanya saya tulis gitu, soalnya om wawan pasti ngerti arti sebenarnya...  ::   ::   ::  
saya tersipu bukan karena dua nama itu...tapi gak tahan dikedipin terus sama anak buah om han itu...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

Gimana kalau di julurin lidah tuh... apakah masih tersipu2...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Maw dikedipin lagi   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

Kayaknya udah dijulurin lidah tuh di seelah...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi



----------


## wawan

Hati-hati pak nanti pingsan tuh banyakan ketawanya..... kekurangan O2...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Ndak pingsan kuk pak cmn tidur  . . . . .

----------


## Ikikoiku

::   ::  ....yang lagi banyak koleksi smiley nya...tebar smiley terusss...hati2 gigi kering om... :P  :P  :P

----------


## hankoi

Gag tuch  , , , , , ,

----------


## wawan

Sepertinya Pak Han lagi panen burayak emoticon .....

----------


## rvidella

di tempat inilah aku dikenali oleh bapak yang bersahabat ini ...

nah sekarang giliran beliau ... ada yang tahukah?

ho ho ho siapa dia?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

My old & respect brother... P Hidayat (PutNus).... Nice Pic, pak...
Makin muda aja  ::

----------


## boby_icon

*review yang sudah pamer wajah* 

*Beberapa penggagas koi-s :*
Berdiri kiri ke kanan : mr.X, Imam, mr.Y, Unay, Karom, Alfreddy, Averous, Ferial, Agung, Lucky, Udin, Herdi, Herly, Fredy, Andi, Gowick
Jongkok kiri ke kanan : Ajik, Irwan, Isrok, Agung, Rudi, Yudi, Lamin, Datta, Anggit


*pak karom ( the chief ) :*


*pak wawan :*


*bang amos :*


*pak ronyandry :*


*boby :*


*mas tenonk :*


*om han (hankoi) :*


*menkar :*


*pak ari-radja (tengah) :*


*pak will :*


*pak ikikoiku :*


*pak valmh :*


*om irvan :*


*om dodo :*


*pak hidayat (putnus) :*

----------


## rvidella

pak mod .... banyak foto yang tidak ke upload dan masing-masing juga taro filenya di server masing-masing ... takutnya server tempat kita naro tidak berfungsi maka foto tidak bisa ke display yah ...

saya taro di friendster nanti takutnya kalo fs down, foto saya dan pak putnus tidak bisa muncul yah ... huehehehe kan pak putnus soalnya pejabat penting di KOI's huehehehehe kaburrrrrr takut disambit tategoi sama pak acep ... hehehehe itu mah ditangkep ama saya pake jaring ...  ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

tenang aja, langsung aja yg liat di Save image as.... selesai. setiap orang punya backup di komputernya eheheheheh  ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

masak sih nong? gue gak save soalnya nong ... huehehehe kebanyakan foto bugilnya sayang ... iya nih kapan ikan gue bisa pake baju yah bia  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

heheeh asal u udah buka topik ini jg pasti g bisa cariin foto yg kesimpen kok   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

> heheeh asal u udah buka topik ini jg pasti g bisa cariin foto yg kesimpen kok


ehehe gallery di Photobucket maksudnya bro?

----------


## tenonx

bukan.... temporary internet files   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

wuah .... kalo yang ini mah kelihatan yah?

----------


## steamkoi

Mantap  ::

----------


## hankoi

Wagh pak Hidayat tambagh muda ajgh neh , , , , ,  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

> Wagh pak Hidayat tambagh muda ajgh neh , , , , ,


Kan BAru ada momongan Mr.Han  ::  Pak Hidayat semakin cerah Auranya  ::  hehhe Btw ditambah anak2 hasil pijahan Suhu yang satu ini top markotop kalau Pak Bondan Bilang hehehee  ::

----------


## PutNus

[quote="rvidella"]wuah .... kalo yang ini mah kelihatan yah?



Dodo memang sakti, saya sedang mikir mikir mau posting foto ini di  thread ini, baru aku mau copy dari  email yang dikirim Dodo  dan pindahkan ke Photobucket eh  sudah  keduluan Dodo. Thank You Verry Much Bro....Biar rekans Kois semakin semangat , jangan kalah sama orang tua.

----------


## PutNus

> Wagh pak Hidayat tambagh muda ajgh neh , , , , ,


Kan kata Mas Han *KEEP THE SPIRIT(US) ON* * *

----------


## h_andria

mantap pak  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

> Originally Posted by hankoi
> 
> Wagh pak Hidayat tambagh muda ajgh neh , , , , ,        
> 
> 
> Kan kata Mas Han *KEEP THE SPIRIT(US) ON* * *


kalox yang ini bebas r0yalti kuk pak.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> wuah .... kalo yang ini mah kelihatan yah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dodo memang sakti, saya sedang mikir mikir mau posting foto ini di  thread ini, baru aku mau copy dari  email yang dikirim Dodo  dan pindahkan ke Photobucket eh  sudah  keduluan Dodo. Thank You Verry Much Bro....Biar rekans Kois semakin semangat , jangan kalah sama orang tua.


iya pak di save saja juga tidak apa
soalnya ada di friendster saya takutnya nanti ke delete lagi
jadi ada back up nya buat tetep liat bang putnus

----------


## KARHOMA

Salam kenal para master koi   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

akhiiirrrnyaa..... kumenemukanmu.... (NAFF) ahahahaha   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Musti doping dulu biar pede tampil di sini   ::   ::   ::

----------


## boby_icon

kayaknya para perintis koi's mulai mancing2 kita agar avatar pake poto sendiri nih 

ikutan ah ....

----------


## wawan

Pak karhoma kayak yang sering tampil di Anteve sabtu pagi yah....
siapa tuh namanya . ... gus .... ...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## karom

> Salam kenal para master koi


ternyata ... bang KaRhoma .. memang bener2 mirip bang haji Rhoma Irama ... he he ...  ::  mantap !!

----------


## hankoi

Masih kerbat dekat nya ea . . . .  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hery

Perkenalkan,ini keluarga saya,Hery juga nama asli saya.

----------


## hery

Wadouw, ?????????
Ternyata fotonya udah 2004 ya?Tapi yg tua wajahnya ampe sekarang tetep kok,cuman yg kecil aja udah tumbuh besar

----------


## tenonx

heheheheh gpp 2004 yg penting bukan foto orang lain aja   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Yuk di tunggu nieh tmn" yang blm p0sting futu nya , , , , ,  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Keren fotonya pak Heri ...   ::

----------


## koimania

[img]Mau%20ikutan%20nampang%20juga%20ah,%20dan%20kasih%  20liat%20Grand%20Champion%20hasil%20breeding%20sen  diri,%20tuh%20yg%20doitsu%20ukuran%20120%20cm%20yg  %20lagi%20pop%20eye%20warna%20biru...........%20he  ....he....he%20[img]{SMILIES_PATH}/ym_laughing.gif[/img]%20%20[img]{SMILIES_PATH}/ym_laughing.gif[/img]%20%20[img]{SMILIES_PATH}/ym_laughing.gif[/img]%20%20[img]{SMILIES_PATH}/ym_bigrin.gif[/img]%20%20[img]{SMILIES_PATH}/ym_embarrased.gif[/img]%20[img][img][img][img][img][img][img][img][img][img][/img][/img][/img][/img][/img][/img][/img][/img][/img][/img]

----------


## KARHOMA

Fotonya gak keluar pak ...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

Kayaknya perlu digosok-gosok dulu baru keluar...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

> Kayaknya perlu digosok-gosok dulu baru keluar...


wahh gawat donggg...  ::   ::

----------


## koimania

Wah Pak admin tlg bantu bagaimana caranya attached image, di sini ada tombol "img" tapi kalau diklik tdk bisa memasukan imagenya, (biasanya muncul path directory yg bisa kita isi sesuai dengan lokasi imagenya) tetapi yg ini tdk ada.

----------


## tenonx

[img]"edited%20salah%20foto%20%20[img]{SMILIES_PATH}/ym_razz.gif[/img]%20"[/img]
foto koimania yang mana ? inikah ?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Wihhh ...

Untung gak jadi gosok-gosok ...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koimania

wah bukan yg itu pak, ada yg lain........... waduh main comot tanpa permisi nih lansung dipajang .......he...he...he. Nanti saya upload dulu ditempat lain lalu saya kasih linknya pak.

----------


## wawan

Nah lho.....
makanya jangan main gosok...
jadi yang lain tuh yang keluar....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

eheheheheh..... wong yg gue liat cuman itu kok   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

::   ::   ::   :P  :P  :P

----------


## koimania

http://koimania.multiply.com/photos/photo/8/6
http://koimania.multiply.com/photos/photo/8/3
http://koimania.multiply.com/photos/photo/8/7
http://koimania.multiply.com/photos/photo/8/9
http://koimania.multiply.com/photos/photo/8/10
http://koimania.multiply.com/photos/photo/8/2
http://koimania.multiply.com/photos/photo/8/4
http://koimania.multiply.com/photos/photo/8/1
http://koimania.multiply.com/photos/photo/8/5
http://koimania.multiply.com/photos/photo/8/8

salam kenal semuanya, nama saya Yosen, mulai piara koi kira2 dua tahun yg lalu, sekalian mau perkenalkan yg grand champion hasil breeding sendiri jenis chagoi doitsu ukuran 120 cm (yg pop eye warna biru dan ukuran yg paling besar yg lagi berenang di kolam) ......he...he..he...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> salam kenal semuanya, nama saya Yosen, mulai piara koi kira2 dua tahun yg lalu, sekalian mau perkenalkan yg grand champion hasil breeding sendiri jenis doitsu ukuran 120 cm (yg pop eye warna biru dan ukuran yg paling besar yg lagi berenang di kolam) ......he...he..he...


wo ternyata yang ini eheheheh...   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Gag stres tuch ikan na , , ,  di 0b0x" gt.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koimania

sudah biasa kale, lama-lama pada cuek.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## karom

> Gag stres tuch ikan na , , ,  di 0b0x" gt.


bukannya yang stress yg punya ikan bro Yosan karena ikannya diobok2 sama anaknya   :: 

btw kayanya udah OOT neh ...  Back To Topic .. okay   ::

----------


## hankoi

Syap k0mandan , , , ,  ,   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

Yang wanitanya mana nih... ayo posting fotony biar pada tau....  ::   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Kang wawan, saya yang kanan..,yang kiri asisten saya Mas Nogami..he.he..  ::

----------


## wawan

Tak kira yang kiri Pak...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Kiri na dr kami atau kir na dr bapak . . . . .

----------


## wawan

Kalau kirinya dari bapaknya.. kayaknya pohon sengon....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Ya tuch t4 bergelantung na deputi saia  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

Kirain Pak han mau nyontohin yang lagi bergelantungan....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## iunampie

Hahaha.....ajudannya mas han lucu ya..  ::   ::

----------


## wawan

Ayu mana nih fotonya...  ::   ::

----------


## h3ndra

::   ::   ::   buset omkoimania.. baru pertama kali sy liat kolam ikan kesayangan buat kolam renang nya anak2..   ::   ::   ga takut pada mabok om ikannya?

----------


## koimania

abis anaknya nekat, sdh dilarang main nyemplung aja, soalnya lagi demen berenang maklum ibunya putri duyung.....hehehe...   ::  . Ikannya sih baik2 aja malah sambil berenang ada yg nyamperin minta dielus-elus. Cuman saya sudah pesan kalau mau pipis jangan di kolam dan usahakan air kolam jangan ke minum, gaya berenangnya juga santai jangan nyepak sana-sini biar ikan enggak kaget, itu aja ...........hehehe....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ndra

> abis anaknya nekat, sdh dilarang main nyemplung aja, soalnya lagi demen berenang maklum ibunya putri duyung.....hehehe...   . Ikannya sih baik2 aja malah sambil berenang ada yg nyamperin minta dielus-elus. Cuman saya sudah pesan kalau mau pipis jangan di kolam dan usahakan air kolam jangan ke minum, gaya berenangnya juga santai jangan nyepak sana-sini biar ikan enggak kaget, itu aja ...........hehehe....


  ::   ::   ::   ::   wah dapet advice cr brenang di kolam nih..   ::   ::   bisa2 aja si om..

----------


## spirulina

> ikutan posting utk mengakrabkan diri kalo ketemu di jalan di tegor yahh 
> yang di apresiasi kolam koi nya aja yah heuheahha
> 
> br
> MEnkar


Jalan2 di Singapore nih

----------


## menkar

hehehe iya nihh om awal... dapet tugas ksana dr kantor.. sekalian narsis mejeng deh.. tapi saya tuh awesome dgn negaranya 
kolam koi nya banyakg om ... konsep nya zen living.. cuman kolamnya kok gak dalem yah>?  btw kalo di jakarta saya senang sama kolamnya HOngkong cafe di deket sarinah thamrim jln sunda tepatnya cuman sayang ikanya gak bagus n air nya butekg..

om bikinin kolam donkg di jakarta tapi -)

----------


## rvidella

Kalo yang ini ada yang kenal tidak yah?

petunjuk: Calon Omosako dari Indonesia ... sekarang ini variety terkenalnya Shiro Utsuri dan Showa ...  :P

----------


## William Pantoni

Do,
Siapa sih yg ga kenal sesepuh nya Serpong ini?

----------


## rvidella

> Do,
> Siapa sih yg ga kenal sesepuh nya Serpong ini?


Serpong apa Pamulang? apa Ciputat?
Apa ... apanya donk?

 ::

----------


## steamkoi

sepertinya BUkan serpong juga.. lebih ke arah pamulang .. dan terusannya ciputat ehehe  ::  Btw Emang handal tuh Bapak yang di Foto.

----------


## rvidella

Kalo ini kenal gak siapa? katanya sih future leader di dunia koi ...



Terus belajar dengan giatnya ...

terus berdiskusi dengan yang telah sukses di dunia koi ...



rasanya saya duga pertanyaannya adalah "So, is it possible to be the second OGATA dealer in Indonesia?"   ::   ::   ::   ati ati kedengeran sama belakangnya yah
huehehehehehehehe

*"cerita diatas hanya rekayasa si dodo dan benar-benar tidak terjadi"*

----------


## rvidella

ayooooo siapa yang mau bikin cerita di balik gambar ini ...

buat yang belom kenal ... ada 2 master dari FORUM disini

Pemeran Utama: Om Ajik
Pemeran Tambahan: Om Sunu
Figuran: Tanpa mengurangi rasa hormat ... Ogata San dan Bapak Sugi

silahkan, ceritanya ditunggu ... nanti pemenang akan ditentukan oleh moderator di thread ini dan hadiah akan dibagikan bersamaan dengan penghargaan member KOI's Forum yang ke 1000. Ada 1000 member Forum (selamat!!!!) 

eh lupa gambarnya .... nih

----------


## rvidella

Buat yang mau lihat foto terbaru Kodok Ngorek ... si fotographer dahsyat yang sanggup membidik apapun juga dengan sangat amat luar biasa indah ... kali ini dia sedang membidik 106cm Chagoi ... agar terlihat perbandingannya, dia bandingkan dengan jari-jari kakinya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## valmh

> Buat yang mau lihat foto terbaru Kodok Ngorek ... si fotographer dahsyat yang sanggup membidik apapun juga dengan sangat amat luar biasa indah ... kali ini dia sedang membidik 106cm Chagoi ... agar terlihat perbandingannya, dia bandingkan dengan jari-jari kakinya


Si legend 106 ini sdh jadi oyagoi blum Do ? kasihan dia sudah gede tapi blum tau enaknya kawin   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Si legend 106 ini sdh jadi oyagoi blum Do ? kasihan dia sudah gede tapi blum tau enaknya kawin



kalo kawin dia sudah pernah pak

anakannya sekarang yang ada juga mungkin sudah di 70cm an ... tapi belum di breed lagi

----------


## Begichu

saya tampilin dr friendster saya deh ya.
klo ada yg ga bs liat..ya nasib..



jgn dikomen jelek nya..tp hatinya..  ::

----------


## steamkoi

> saya tampilin dr friendster saya deh ya.
> klo ada yg ga bs liat..ya nasib..
> 
> 
> 
> jgn dikomen jelek nya..tp hatinya..


Wahh  saingannya Bro Menkar nih  ::  hehe tapi nggak ding .. menkar undah punya 2 pasukan baru  ::  hehe.

----------


## Begichu

pasukan apa tuh?  ::

----------


## chivas

Hallo rekan2  semua numpang mejeng ya....

Salam Kenal semua....

----------


## h3ln1k

dari arab ya om chivas  ::   waa edi kayak mike tyson rambutnya jegrik jegrik gitu tinggal sering maen ke gym aja bentuk badan ama banyak mammamm hikari growth   ::   ::   ::

----------


## chivas

> dari arab ya om chivas   waa edi kayak mike tyson rambutnya jegrik jegrik gitu tinggal sering maen ke gym aja bentuk badan ama banyak mammamm hikari growth


hehehe...

----------


## h3ln1k

seksek tak nyari foto dulu ah daripada dimarahin ntar   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ini nih fotokuw   ::

----------


## wawan

Wah senengnya.....

----------


## h3ln1k

smoga sampe kaken ninen om wawan   ::   amiiinn
ayo yg laen2nya masih banyak tuh yg blon posting foto   ::

----------


## achmad

Para suhu2 koi

ini gambar saya Achmad di Makassar

----------


## h3ln1k

waa bisa nitip konro neh   ::

----------


## Begichu

> ini nih fotokuw


pasti foto om yg di tengah. hebat ya foto masa kecil si om uda begitu cerah..  ::

----------


## Begichu

> dari arab ya om chivas   waa edi kayak mike tyson rambutnya jegrik jegrik gitu tinggal sering maen ke gym aja bentuk badan ama banyak mammamm hikari growth


hahaha..abis dlu kecil,saya bosan dibotakin mulu rambutnya. ya uda pas sma ngikut tren,gaya spike sasak..hahahha..
iya nih om..byk org yg blg klo saya ke gym,bisa jd kekar..  ::  
nti mamamnya nasi aja ah biar shiroji nya kinclong...  ::

----------


## tenonx

> ini nih fotokuw


marai kepengin bikin foto keluarga jg neh   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

> saya tampilin dr friendster saya deh ya.
> klo ada yg ga bs liat..ya nasib..
> 
> 
> 
> jgn dikomen jelek nya..tp hatinya..



Oooaaalllllaaaahhhhhh ....

Begichu toooohhhhhh

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

> Hallo rekan2  semua numpang mejeng ya....
> 
> Salam Kenal semua....


Ini foto di Iran atau di Irak om Chivas?
 ::

----------


## Begichu

> Oooaaalllllaaaahhhhhh ....
> 
> Begichu toooohhhhhh


kenapa om? pernah liat saya?  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

yg ga kuat liat ngupilnya om karhoma tu loh   ::   sejak awal gabung forum ngupil terus apa ga infeksi yah tuh idung   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ini nih fotokuw  
> 
> 
> marai kepengin bikin foto keluarga jg neh


ayo bos foto kluargane ndi? tapi adus sek bar kuwi foto  :P

----------


## KARHOMA

> kenapa om? pernah liat saya?


keren model rambutnya ........







bener2 kayak anak gw ...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

> ini nih fotokuw


Fotonya bikin ngiri aja nih ...



jadi pengen momong baby  :P

----------


## KARHOMA

> Para suhu2 koi
> 
> ini gambar saya Achmad di Makassar



Woit !!

mantab pak, kumisnya itu loh .... jadi inget JK   ::

----------


## chivas

[/quote]Ini foto di Iran atau di Irak om Chivas?
 :: [/quote]

lg di afghanistan ikut osama bin laden......  ::

----------


## chivas

> ini nih fotokuw


foto nya abis lebaran ya om...  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   fotonya lebaran taon kemaren   ::

----------


## chivas

> fotonya lebaran taon kemaren


Kl gt minal aidzin wal faidzin....  ::  
wah wis telat yo.....  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
>    fotonya lebaran taon kemaren  
> 
> 
> Kl gt minal aidzin wal faidzin....  
> wah wis telat yo.....


  ::   ::   gapapa om sama2 ya yang penting nawaitu nya   ::

----------


## Begichu

> keren model rambutnya ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bener2 kayak anak gw ...


hahahaha..brarti anak bapak ngikut2 saya. hahhaha..  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

elu tinggal sering maen ke gym aja ed bentuk badan trus biar jadi lawan tandingnya chris john    ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

> Originally Posted by KARHOMA
> 
> keren model rambutnya ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bener2 kayak anak gw ...     
> ...


bisa jadi Ed ...

dasar anak sekarang ....   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

> Originally Posted by chivas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


kirain mo berangkat naek haji ...   ::  

jadi inget bentar lagi dah lebaran haji

----------


## chivas

kirain mo berangkat naek haji ...   ::  

jadi inget bentar lagi dah lebaran haji[/quote]

Ngomong2 berangkat Haji, ada ngga rekan kt di forum yg thn ini berangkat....
wah ditunggu undangan nya lo buat ratiban...

----------


## h3ln1k

> kirain mo berangkat naek haji ...   
> 
> jadi inget bentar lagi dah lebaran haji


Ngomong2 berangkat Haji, ada ngga rekan kt di forum yg thn ini berangkat....
wah ditunggu undangan nya lo buat ratiban...[/quote]

om chivas berangkat lagi ga?   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

*nunggu undangan calon haji*

----------


## Begichu

menanti dicipratin air zam-zam.
penasaran air zam-zam rasanya kyk apa ya..  ::

----------


## KARHOMA

> menanti dicipratin air zam-zam.
> penasaran air zam-zam rasanya kyk apa ya..


kalo penasaran ke pasar tanah abang aja Ed, ada yg jual kok ...

----------


## Begichu

> kalo penasaran ke pasar tanah abang aja Ed, ada yg jual kok ...


enak ga om?  ::  
asli ga ne...  ::

----------


## KARHOMA

> enak ga om?  
> asli ga ne...


enak?
sama aja dgn air putih biasa Ed, jadi klo dibilang asli atau enggak juga kayaknya rada susah ya, tergantung kejujuran pedagangnya.

----------


## e-koi

salam kenal semua...
foto bersama juniorku...
background kolam terluas di dunia...

Hammer City

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   ::   bener2 luas om lha koinya mana   ::

----------


## e-koi

kolam koinya malu u diposting. Ntar malu2in lagi.

----------


## ronny

ikutan ah, ini saya dan pemilik grand champion tahun 2032

----------


## menkar

oh pa roni ini yg ini yah???? sptnya kita dah pernah ketemu deh di tempatnya helry

----------


## ronny

bisa jadi Pak, karena saya sering ke hanggar karena hanggar adalah salah satu tempat buat kita nimba ilmu perkoian  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

waa om ronny dah nampil neh   ::

----------


## wawan

pak ronny di bukit golf di mananya.. kapan-kapan main ke rumah boleh gak nih...

----------


## menkar

btw waktu di haggar ngakunya newbie tapi di forum jual ginrin ociba gak terkalahkan haihaahi

----------


## KARHOMA

newbie yg punya koleksi GC ....   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> btw waktu di haggar ngakunya newbie tapi di forum jual ginrin ociba gak terkalahkan haihaahi


biasa bos ilmu padii   ::

----------


## wawan

> Originally Posted by menkar
> 
> btw waktu di haggar ngakunya newbie tapi di forum jual ginrin ociba gak terkalahkan haihaahi
> 
> 
> biasa bos ilmu padii


jadi padi hati2 pak sekarang lagi banyak hama....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## chivas

> btw waktu di haggar ngakunya newbie tapi di forum jual ginrin ociba gak terkalahkan haihaahi


Tertipuuuuuuuu......  ::

----------


## wawan

> Originally Posted by menkar
> 
> btw waktu di haggar ngakunya newbie tapi di forum jual ginrin ociba gak terkalahkan haihaahi
> 
> 
> Tertipuuuuuuuu......

----------


## h3ln1k

waaa bang rhoma muncul lagi   ::   ::

----------


## h_andria

ane baru tau bang Roma hobi miara koi juga....  ::   ::

----------


## ronny

> ane baru tau bang Roma hobi miara koi juga....


kan ada bang Kha*RHOMA*

Btw Om Wawan silahkan saja kalau mau maen kerumah.

jadi nyesel tampilin photo  ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

> kan ada bang Kha*RHOMA*


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  




> Btw Om Wawan silahkan saja kalau mau maen kerumah.


kalo saya boleh maen gak om  :P 




> jadi nyesel tampilin photo


loh ... 
kok nyesel sih?
kan jadi nge-TOP   ::

----------


## ronny

Om Karhoma silahkan kerumah

Gimana gk nyesel, yg diingat om Menkar dari sy jelek2nya aja  ::

----------


## wawan

> Om Karhoma silahkan kerumah
> 
> Gimana gk nyesel, yg diingat om Menkar dari sy jelek2nya aja


Lho emang ada yang bagusnya....   ::   ::   ::   kabuuurr...

----------


## ronny

> Originally Posted by ronny
> 
> Om Karhoma silahkan kerumah
> 
> Gimana gk nyesel, yg diingat om Menkar dari sy jelek2nya aja 
> 
> 
> Lho emang ada yang bagusnya....      kabuuurr...


tambah   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

Memang tuh.. semua....

----------


## menkar

btw mo narcis lagi ah kapan punya kulem n ikanya kayak gini yakshh...

----------


## h3ln1k

wuih kolamu gede banged boss sip sip    ::   ::   ::

----------


## indon3sia

Mejeng Ah..... ah....

----------


## KARHOMA

siiieeeeuuuunnn ningalina kang boeedd ...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## menkar

kok motong sapi om bukan motong koi?? -)

----------


## h3ln1k

> kok motong sapi om bukan motong koi?? -)


  ::   ::

----------


## indon3sia

iyah yah napa gak motong koi.... padahal harganya gak jauh beda.... 2-3 ekor koi dapet 1 sapi...   ::   ::

----------


## ronny

> iyah yah napa gak motong koi.... padahal harganya gak jauh beda.... 2-3 ekor koi dapet 1 sapi...


kebalik Om 10 Sapi dapat 1 ekor Koi  ::

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> Originally Posted by Begichu
> 
> menanti dicipratin air zam-zam.
> penasaran air zam-zam rasanya kyk apa ya.. 
> 
> 
> kalo penasaran ke pasar tanah abang aja Ed, ada yg jual kok ...


jadi iseng kepikiran...
klo koi dipelihara dikolam isi air zam2 gimana yah efeknya   ::   ::   ::  
ato klo pakan direndam air zam-zam...
mgkn ada yg pernah nyoba???

----------


## hankoi

Berarti koi nya "mabrur" tho mas   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## chivas

koi yg beruntung kaleee.....  ::

----------


## Begichu

wah om boedi suka ma film avatar aang..  ::

----------


## koibito

::

----------


## kodok.ngorek

perkenalkan
sang pemegang piala Grand Champion B 
5th All Indonesia 2008




semoga disisa hidup bisa benar2 menjadi pemenang tak cuma pemegang   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

wes ijin ama pak haryanto belum? huehehehehe
kalo di apresiasi gak boleh pasang foto ikan lain atau ikan masih pemilik dealer

kalo piala boleh tah?
huehehehehehehe   ::  




> perkenalkan
> sang pemegang piala Grand Champion B 
> 5th All Indonesia 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> semoga disisa hidup bisa benar2 menjadi pemenang tak cuma pemegang

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> wes ijin ama pak haryanto belum? huehehehehe
> kalo di apresiasi gak boleh pasang foto ikan lain atau ikan masih pemilik dealer
> 
> kalo piala boleh tah?
> huehehehehehehe   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well technically saat foto diambil pialanya still belong to no one   ::   ::   ::  
masih milik APKI hue he he he  :P  :P  :P

----------


## hankoi

Selamat ,  , selamat  , ,telah memegang piala grand champion wkwkwkwkwkwk

----------


## chivas

rekan2 yg lain mana yah fotonya

----------


## rvidella

nih buat yang belum tahu boss nya Koi Castle yang katanya sih suka browsing di forum Koi-s huehehehehehe "O O Kamu ketahuan"

huehehehehee ada 3 foto ... ceritanya adalah

1) Nih Si Dodo mau pilih yang mana yah? Gue kasih harga berapa yah ke dia? hmmmmm




2) Lalu, dia berpikir hmmmmmm gue yang nyerok dah biar harganya rada sedikit pantas kalo tinggi   ::   huehehehe *** Saudara-saudara sekalian ini contoh BOSS mau turun tangan, what a humble guy ...  ::  



3) Dia pun berpikir ... tadi gue kasih berapa yah ke dodo ... hmmmmmmm by the way subway ikan ini akan dilelang di thread lelang KOI-S ... kayaknya huehehehehehe

----------


## ronyandry

Hehehe...
kapan tuh do dilelangnya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Hehehe...
> kapan tuh do dilelangnya



u dapet email ku kan boss? beli putus aja hehehehehe

----------


## ronyandry

> Originally Posted by ronyandry
> 
> Hehehe...
> kapan tuh do dilelangnya      
> 
> 
> 
> u dapet email ku kan boss? beli putus aja hehehehehe


Hehehe...
siap lagi nyari emailmu bro   ::   ::  
tp kalau di lelang bisa lebih murah kan bro  :P  :P  :P

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ronyandry
> 
> ...



ayo donk boss
kohaku ginrin B aku masih sepi nih

----------


## William Pantoni

Tuh ikan yg dipegang2 boss Jani...kyknya kenal nih...  ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Tuh ikan yg dipegang2 boss Jani...kyknya kenal nih...



ada disini pak wil

http://dodokoi.com/product/24/624/Momotaro-Sanke-B-55cm

gambarnya:

----------


## h3ln1k

loh kok jadi threadnya om dodo neh   ::   new arrival om?

----------


## rvidella

> loh kok jadi threadnya om dodo neh    new arrival om?



maap om .... kepancing ama om wil ... naluri pdg (baca: pedagang) keluar ...
ya gak om datta?  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   ::  sipp om dodo met lariss dagangannya   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

sundul dulu, sapa tau anggota baru mau tampilin fotonya di sini   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> sundul dulu, sapa tau anggota baru mau tampilin fotonya di sini


ndak ah.. Ntar klo foto ku tak tampilin pada berebut minta tanda tangan ku ntar..  ::

----------


## abahnasr

Om dodo emang pedagang T.O.P dech...

----------


## tenonx

> ndak ah.. Ntar klo foto ku tak tampilin pada berebut minta tanda tangan ku ntar..


PD banget lho  :P  :P   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

> Om dodo emang pedagang T.O.P dech...


Ini teh saha abaaahhh ...   ::

----------


## tenonx

lha yg posting aja ga ngerti... apalagi aku deh om   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA



----------


## kodok.ngorek

klo di forum apresiasi kan dilarang mosting foto ikannya orang...
klo disini mosting fotonya orang boleh gak yah   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

sementara sih aku blon pernah liat aturannya om   ::   ::   ::   ::  

tp klo ada sih.... yg paling banyak kena pasti om Dodo deh   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ndak ah.. Ntar klo foto ku tak tampilin pada berebut minta tanda tangan ku ntar.. 
> 
> 
> PD banget lho  :P  :P


jd org kan mesti punya rasa PD om..  ::

----------


## indon3sia

mana lage yah.. kok ngak ada yg upload photo diri lage... pada malu kalee yah... 
sundul ah...

----------


## rvidella

> sementara sih aku blon pernah liat aturannya om      
> 
> tp klo ada sih.... yg paling banyak kena pasti om Dodo deh



nih biar dodo gak kena ....

nyundul thread lagi

diketemukan Chagoi Jinak ... calon Male Champion 178cm ... koinya lutju bisa pake baju dan celana ...   ::  



ada lagi ... rada blur blur



show abis dikasih makan ... nyemplung lagi kasih liat ekornya ... kayak chagoi gendut punya pak william pantoni huehehehehe
serupa tapi tak sama ... beda di jenis kelamin sama di ukuran panjang ... tapi kalo pot belly nya sama   ::

----------


## ronny

ini siapa Om????   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> ini siapa Om????



chagoi bantet om ....... 30 tahun cuman 178cm terakhir ditimbang sih 96.3kg
pot belly lagi .... 

polling:

Lelang? harga berapa per kg yah?

----------


## chivas

> ini siapa Om????


yg di travel kali...heueheuheuehe

----------


## KARHOMA

elo dong ...   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> elo dong ...



skak mat

----------


## chivas

> Originally Posted by KARHOMA
> 
> elo dong ...      
> 
> 
> 
> skak mat


 :P  :P  :P

----------


## candra_w

ini foto saya...kl ketemu di jalan di sapa ya..  ::

----------


## Glenardo

Mohon perkenalan foto diri ketika masih di tanah ginseng. Masih cukup slim di banding sekarang yang buncit berisi gas   ::   Kalau bertemu mohon di sapa dan di beri nasehat   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by KARHOMA
> 
> ...


Perumpamaan om Dodo sbg chagoi kok ngepas ya, om chivas tuh orangnya SKSD dan PD abiz  


peace bro ...

----------


## KARHOMA

> ini foto saya...kl ketemu di jalan di sapa ya..


Hi om .... kenalan dunk

----------


## KARHOMA

> Mohon perkenalan foto diri ketika masih di tanah ginseng. Masih cukup slim di banding sekarang yang buncit berisi gas    Kalau bertemu mohon di sapa dan di beri nasehat

----------


## tenonx

om Rhoma neh ga bisa liat co gan ya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

om candra_w tak kirain temenku yg di lampung   ::   ::   ::  
btw... avatarnya cakep tuh... mo dijual ga??? PM donk   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## chivas

> Perumpamaan om Dodo sbg chagoi kok ngepas ya, om chivas tuh orangnya SKSD dan PD abiz  
> 
> 
> peace bro ...


hrs gt bro maklum orng ganteng.. :P

----------


## candra_w

> om Rhoma neh ga bisa liat co gan ya       
> 
> om candra_w tak kirain temenku yg di lampung     
> btw... avatarnya cakep tuh... mo dijual ga??? PM donk


om roma aya aya wae..  ::   ::   ::  

buat yg di avatar masih mau di keep om...kl mau di jual tar pasti lewat koi-s..ok om..  ::

----------


## tenonx

> om roma aya aya wae..    
> 
> buat yg di avatar masih mau di keep om...kl mau di jual tar pasti lewat koi-s..ok om..


ga sekarang aja om?? mumpung lagi hangat2nya pengen neh   ::   ::   ::   ::  
tp jangan tinggi2 ya... nanti tak kasi anakannya wis   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

demam kujakuku nih kayaknya om tenonx  :P 




*elus2 kujakuku pilihan chivas*

----------


## tenonx

> demam kujakuku nih kayaknya om tenonx  :P 
> *elus2 kujakuku pilihan chivas*


kujaku mana pilihan Chivas????   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

liat donk   ::   ::   ::

----------


## chivas

> Originally Posted by KARHOMA
> 
> demam kujakuku nih kayaknya om tenonx  :P 
> *elus2 kujakuku pilihan chivas*
> 
> 
> kujaku mana pilihan Chivas????         
> 
> liat donk


tuh dah ditanyain...posting dong ginrin kujaku nya om Fajar...  ::

----------


## chivas

> ini foto saya...kl ketemu di jalan di sapa ya..


ini Candra W yg atlet bulutangkis itu kan..?  ::

----------


## candra_w

ini Candra W yg atlet bulutangkis itu kan..?  :: [/quote]

 ::   ::  ..jelas bukan om....yg lebih parah lg 2 hari yg lalu berita di tv bilang candra wijaya di tangkep sebagai bandar narkoba...gawat ya...kl ada temen yg denger selewat pasti di kira gw...  ::

----------


## chivas

> ini Candra W yg atlet bulutangkis itu kan..?


  ::   ::  ..jelas bukan om....yg lebih parah lg 2 hari yg lalu berita di tv bilang candra wijaya di tangkep sebagai bandar narkoba...gawat ya...kl ada temen yg denger selewat pasti di kira gw...  :: [/quote]

waduh gawat jg tuh...  ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by candra_w
> 
> ini Candra W yg atlet bulutangkis itu kan..? 
> 
> 
>    ..jelas bukan om....yg lebih parah lg 2 hari yg lalu berita di tv bilang candra wijaya di tangkep sebagai bandar narkoba...gawat ya...kl ada temen yg denger selewat pasti di kira gw...


waduh gawat jg tuh...  :: [/quote]
mesti nyamar dl aja om klo mo keluar2.. Biar nga ketangkap..hi3x..

----------


## ronny

> demam kujakuku nih kayaknya om tenonx  :P 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *elus2 kujakuku pilihan chivas*


tuh kan yg nawar nggak disebutin   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ayo bonex2 surabaya belum pada posting foto loh  :P  masak GC ga ada fotonya  :P

----------


## e-koi

> ayo bonex2 surabaya belum pada posting foto loh  :P  masak GC ga ada fotonya  :P


Betul! Nek aku liwat Suroboyo masi papasan yo gak iso nyopo, lha wajahè bonex2 gak ditampilno dadi yo gak kenal. Waduh pie iki...

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ayo bonex2 surabaya belum pada posting foto loh  :P  masak GC ga ada fotonya  :P
> 
> 
> Betul! Nek aku liwat Suroboyo masi papasan yo gak iso nyopo, lha wajahè bonex2 gak ditampilno dadi yo gak kenal. Waduh pie iki...


ayo om juga belum nampil loh   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ini dia foto bonex2   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

hahahahahahahahah
sekarang para bonex udah kebuka id nya

----------


## h3ln1k

fotomu belum loh ya  :P

----------


## mrbunta

> fotomu belum loh ya  :P


 :P 
rahasia   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

wah ga fair neh  :P

----------


## mrbunta

> wah ga fair neh  :P


kan aliran teroris   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

kenalin satu2 tuh yang di foto   ::

----------


## rvidella

> kenalin satu2 tuh yang di foto



iya siapa aja tuh hehehehehehe

----------


## mrbunta

rahasia   ::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

> ini dia foto bonex2


pesta duren (duda keren)   ::   ::   ::  

kasih namanya dong ... cuman tau yg lagi ngudud doang soalnya  :P

----------


## e-koi

Berarti ada om troy, om top, om sapa lagi yah? 
Tapi yang mana yah?

----------


## h3ln1k

ayo bonex2 pada malu perkenalan neh   ::   yang jelas mrbunta ga ada   ::

----------


## mrbunta

yg di foto kan udah jelas, ada om top, ferry, reza, troy dan sampurno
 ::

----------


## wahyu

> yg di foto kan udah jelas, ada om top, ferry, reza, troy dan sampurno


wah gajahe teroris ki........ngumpet......
ayooooooooooooooooo gantian gajahe pasang foto.....................  ::   ::   ::  
om troy yg mana?....om top yg mana?

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> yg di foto kan udah jelas, ada om top, ferry, reza, troy dan sampurno
> 
> 
> 
> wah gajahe teroris ki........ngumpet......
> ayooooooooooooooooo gantian gajahe pasang foto.....................    
> om troy yg mana?....om top yg mana?


  ::   ::   ::  
om troy paling tua. om top paling muda.
kalau yg montox om reza.
sampurno = cari yg paling sempurna   ::

----------


## wahyu

ini fotoku waktu jadi teroris ama istri.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

cucokkkkkk istri cantik ... suaminya ganteng dan gagah
hasilnya ... 3 anak yah mas?

huehehehehehehehehehe

kok tahu?

udah liat wajah asli di balik topeng-topeng dunia

huahahahahahahhahahaa

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


jan gajah edian   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> cucokkkkkk istri cantik ... suaminya ganteng dan gagah
> hasilnya ... 3 anak yah mas?
> 
> huehehehehehehehehehe
> 
> kok tahu?
> 
> udah liat wajah asli di balik topeng-topeng dunia
> 
> huahahahahahahhahahaa


hahahahahah kita udah ketemu ya bosss   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## e-koi

> ini fotoku waktu jadi teroris ama istri.....


Whalah, curang kie! Kok pake topeng! CS Kalee...
Buka dulu topengmu... (kata Ariel Peterpan)

----------


## INdragonZ

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ini dia foto bonex2    
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pesta duren (duda keren)     
> 
> kasih namanya dong ... cuman tau yg lagi ngudud doang soalnya  :P


wogh... masih bingung... sebut namanya sesuai warna baju dunk, biar ane ngerti...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

namanya juga teta teki
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> namanya juga teta teki


kebiasan gajah   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

di identifikasi 1 per 1 ya
yg paling montox tau?   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> di identifikasi 1 per 1 ya
> yg paling montox tau?


wes kenalke ae jah kasihan temen2 pada bingung ntar dari kiri ke kanan sapa aja   ::   fotomu belum ada loh jah  :P

----------


## mrbunta

mending yg punya foto ae yg mengenalkan diri. gak enak aku   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> mending yg punya foto ae yg mengenalkan diri. gak enak aku


tuh troy online ayo troy memperkenalkan diri   ::

----------


## mrbunta

panggilen ae

----------


## h3ln1k

ya wes ijin memperkanalkan diri ya om2 bonex   ::  


dari kiri ke kanan : om troy, om sampurno, om ong(top), om sferryirawan, om reza (koinia)

----------


## e-koi

hahaha udah terbuka semua kedok kalian... Para bonex.
Tinggal mas Gajah niy

----------


## mrbunta

> hahaha udah terbuka semua kedok kalian... Para bonex.
> Tinggal mas Gajah niy


  ::   ::   ::  
tak terdetek   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

surabaya ada bajaj juga yah?   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> surabaya ada bajaj juga yah?


ada banyak.
mau beli?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## e-koi

bemo kalee

----------


## e-koi

> Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> hahaha udah terbuka semua kedok kalian... Para bonex.
> Tinggal mas Gajah niy
> 
> 
>     
> tak terdetek


Cari anti-gajah terbaru ah... PCMAV 1.93 mempan ga ya?

----------


## mrbunta

> bemo kalee


lho sepeda motor merk BAJAJ kan banyak   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

[quote=e-koi]


> Originally Posted by "e-koi":2enbdjmb
> 
> hahaha udah terbuka semua kedok kalian... Para bonex.
> Tinggal mas Gajah niy
> 
> 
>     
> tak terdetek


Cari anti-gajah terbaru ah... PCMAV 1.93 mempan ga ya?[/quote:2enbdjmb]
bisanya pake NOD32 ver 99   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

itu foto di jakarta   ::

----------


## mrbunta

waduh om helmi kok tau aja ya, para bonex mulai di spy nih

----------


## h3ln1k

> waduh om helmi kok tau aja ya, para bonex mulai di spy nih


mana ada bemo di surabaya jah  :P

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> waduh om helmi kok tau aja ya, para bonex mulai di spy nih
> 
> 
> mana ada bemo di surabaya jah  :P


bemo banyak ya

----------


## dedigouw

Om2 & Tante2 ini Photo saya & Keluarga, nama asli ya Dedi gouw...  ::

----------


## e-koi

wah om dedi keluarga yang ceria, ada 3 tategoi manis. Selamat deh

----------


## h3ln1k

oo gouw ya om dari dulu saya kirain dedi grow   ::   happy familiy   ::

----------


## dedigouw

> wah om dedi keluarga yang ceria, ada 3 tategoi manis. Selamat deh


ceria...ceria... manis...manis... biar banyak rejeki...  ::   ::   ::  
BTW Om Eko mana photonya?

----------


## rvidella

om dedi yang mananya?   ::

----------


## dedigouw

> oo gouw ya om dari dulu saya kirain dedi grow    happy familiy


  ::   ::   ::   gouw itu sayanya Om, kalau Grow ikannya jumbo2 maksudnya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dedigouw

> om dedi yang mananya?


Yg paling kiri kecil manis banget ya, 30 tahun yag lalu...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> oo gouw ya om dari dulu saya kirain dedi grow    happy familiy  
> 
> 
>      gouw itu sayanya Om, kalau Grow ikannya jumbo2 maksudnya


  ::   ::   ayo2 yang belum foto   ::

----------


## dedigouw

> ayo2 yang belum foto


Lhoooo... ngomporin orang, memangnya Om Helmy sdh pasang photonya???
di halaman berapa?
Hati2 lho Om jadi kompor ga melakukan nanti kompornya Meleduk...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## e-koi

> Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> wah om dedi keluarga yang ceria, ada 3 tategoi manis. Selamat deh
> 
> 
> ceria...ceria... manis...manis... biar banyak rejeki...    
> BTW Om Eko mana photonya?


Aku dah lama ngeceng om, di halaman tengah udah

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
>    ayo2 yang belum foto  
> 
> 
> Lhoooo... ngomporin orang, memangnya Om Helmy sdh pasang photonya???
> di halaman berapa?
> Hati2 lho Om jadi kompor ga melakukan nanti kompornya Meleduk...


loh ane udah juga om dari dulu   ::

----------


## e-koi

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
>    ayo2 yang belum foto  
> 
> 
> Lhoooo... ngomporin orang, memangnya Om Helmy sdh pasang photonya???
> di halaman berapa?
> Hati2 lho Om jadi kompor ga melakukan nanti kompornya Meleduk...


Om helmy juga udah di halaman2 muka

----------


## dedigouw

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
>    ayo2 yang belum foto  
> 
> 
> Lhoooo... ngomporin orang, memangnya Om Helmy sdh pasang photonya???
> di halaman berapa?
> Hati2 lho Om jadi kompor ga melakukan nanti kompornya Meleduk...


Sorry Om baru liat photonya bersama pasangan & 1 tategoi manis...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   sekarang udah nisai om

----------


## chivas

Happy Family nih.....
sukses om.....  ::

----------


## dedigouw

> salam kenal semua...
> foto bersama juniorku...
> background kolam terluas di dunia...
> 
> Hammer City


Hallo Om Eko...

----------


## dedigouw

> Happy Family nih.....
> sukses om.....


Yoi... Bro, thanks bro, Sukses jg u/ bro Chivas...

----------


## e-koi

> Hallo Om Eko...


Hallo juga om dedi

----------


## chivas

> Originally Posted by e-koi


kok bro Isman ngga diajak di foto...  ::

----------


## e-koi

Let me introduce my friendly brother in koiland, didi (koi_man)

----------


## koi_man

> Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> 
> salam kenal semua...
> foto bersama juniorku...
> background kolam terluas di dunia...
> 
> Hammer City
> 
> ...


ini foto om eko am Raden mas Dhani.....  ::   ::   ::  
Kecil2 dah lumayan tau tntang koi.....

----------


## seven7colour

> hahaha udah terbuka semua kedok kalian... Para bonex.
> Tinggal mas Gajah niy


om Bunta banyak tuh fotonya di regional Surabaya dan Semarang  :P

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> hahaha udah terbuka semua kedok kalian... Para bonex.
> Tinggal mas Gajah niy
> 
> 
> om Bunta banyak tuh fotonya di regional Surabaya dan Semarang  :P


om....fotonya gajah dipajang disini tanpa sensor donk........

----------


## seven7colour

> om....fotonya gajah dipajang disini tanpa sensor donk........


Hahahahahahahaha   ::   ::   ::  
Saru - katanya om Bunta   ::

----------


## bobo

Perkenalkan nama saya Arie Andiono 
Nah ini saya :
http://i726.photobucket.com/albums/ww26 ... Palace.jpg

Terim kasih

----------


## bobo

kok gak keluar ya fotonya ????
Wah help.... help.... help.....

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> om....fotonya gajah dipajang disini tanpa sensor donk........
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahahaha     
> Saru - katanya om Bunta


lho kok saruuuuu.............

----------


## mase2001

Ini foto keluarga saya om2...salam kenal...
mohon disapa yoh lek ketemu ning dalan...or ndek embong ( coro sby an )...


Salam sejahtera
http://www.akucintakoi.com

----------


## boby_icon

> Perkenalkan nama saya Arie Andiono 
> Nah ini saya :
> 
> 
> Terim kasih


linknya tinggal ditambahin om jd gini :

[img].....[/img]

----------


## ad666

Perkenalkan nama saya Arie Andiono 
Nah ini saya :
[img]http://i726.photobucket.com/albums/ww268/boboffua/IndianRigsawatAgakhanPalace.jpg
[/img]
Terim kasih

....   ::  ....

----------


## bobo

terima kasih kawan2

----------


## KARHOMA

> Perkenalkan nama saya Arie Andiono 
> Nah ini saya :
> 
> Terim kasih
> 
> ....   ....


Bajaj antik ...   ::

----------


## bobo

bukan antik pak, itu bajaj asli india, kebetulan waktu dinas ke mumbai india ada bajaj ini ya sekalian buat kenang-kenangan. Bajaj nya sudah 4-tak dan ada argonya 1 km = 1 rupee = 200 rupiah. jadi irit kalau jalan2 cuma spot jantung sopirnya sama seperti diindonesia cuma lebih gawat lagi   ::

----------


## bobo

Saya dan Istri



masih dalam program mencetak tosai

----------


## ad666

padahal di PC saya gambarnya kagak nongol . . .  ::

----------


## wahyu

ayo......ayo .....pada pasang photo.....

----------


## h3ln1k

> ayo......ayo .....pada pasang photo.....


fotomu mana?  :P  :P

----------


## chivas

> Saya dan Istri
> 
> 
> 
> masih dalam program mencetak tosai


Fotonya ngga nongol om...  ::

----------


## INdragonZ

sebelumya saya sudah memperkenalkan, tapi belum tunjukin poto... nih poto saya...
kalaw liat di mana gitu, nyapa ya... hohohoo...

----------


## mrbunta

> sebelumya saya sudah memperkenalkan, tapi belum tunjukin poto... nih poto saya...
> kalaw liat di mana gitu, nyapa ya... hohohoo...


waduh ganteng e.

----------


## tenonx

> Saya dan Istri
> 
> 
> 
> masih dalam program mencetak tosai


bantuin aja   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

mantaffffffffffffffffffffff

----------


## h3ln1k

> mantaffffffffffffffffffffff


mantab apanya?   ::

----------


## wahyu

ini fotoku..........yg kecil tengah.............lg digendong ama papa mama........  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## chivas

waduh kecil2 udah main koi yah...mantap....  ::

----------


## INdragonZ

aduh.... tak pikir yang paling muda di sini saya (18thn) ternyata om wahyu masih balita to???
ckckckck.... mantafff....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ad666

> Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
> sebelumya saya sudah memperkenalkan, tapi belum tunjukin poto... nih poto saya...
> kalaw liat di mana gitu, nyapa ya... hohohoo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waduh ganteng e.


kalo tertarik PM aja om?  ::

----------


## ad666

> aduh.... tak pikir yang paling muda di sini saya (18thn) ternyata om wahyu masih balita to???
> ckckckck.... mantafff....


 . . . ada om yang baru 3 hari . . . tapi belum bisa baca . . jadi belum bisa register . . .  ::

----------


## tenonx

> ini fotoku..........yg kecil tengah.............lg digendong ama papa mama........


kok nama bapaknya lebih keren ya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> ini fotoku..........yg kecil tengah.............lg digendong ama papa mama........       
> 
> 
> 
> kok nama bapaknya lebih keren ya


masa sih om......saya kan masih kecil.......tapi saya ngerti koi lho om....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> aduh.... tak pikir yang paling muda di sini saya (18thn) ternyata om wahyu masih balita to???
> ckckckck.... mantafff....


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> ...


wah yang tengah tu baru namanya tategoi
perfect bloodline, oyagoi ideal   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

wah yang tengah tu baru namanya tategoi
perfect bloodline, oyagoi ideal   ::   ::   :: [/quote]



hahahaha................om maen2 kesemarang donk.....

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
> ...


udah di PM. mau join ta om   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> wah yang tengah tu baru namanya tategoi
> perfect bloodline, oyagoi ideal




hahahaha................om maen2 kesemarang donk.....[/quote]
loh di undang ke semarang itu nanti di kenalkan ama tategoi atau ayagoi ?   ::  
itu memang super tategoi
ayagoi nya mantafffffffffffffffffff   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> wah yang tengah tu baru namanya tategoi
> perfect bloodline, oyagoi ideal    
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha................om maen2 kesemarang donk.....


loh di undang ke semarang itu nanti di kenalkan ama tategoi atau ayagoi ?   ::  
itu memang super tategoi
ayagoi nya mantafffffffffffffffffff   :: [/quote]



hahahahahahah.......................ayo gantian pasang foto......yg direg pindah aja sini...  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

itu udah di posting banyak. masa masih kurang   ::   ::   ::

----------


## e-koi

> itu udah di posting banyak. masa masih kurang


yang asli om gajahhh, yang tidak ditutup-tutupi...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> itu udah di posting banyak. masa masih kurang    
> 
> 
> yang asli om gajahhh, yang tidak ditutup-tutupi...


hahahaha ............betul om

----------


## seven7colour

> yang asli om gajahhh, yang tidak ditutup-tutupi...


Yang ini benar-benar asli langsung dari kamera tanpa tutup tutupan dan tanpa edit apapun kecuali resize saja.

*mrBunta in Action*

[/quote]

----------


## mrbunta

wadoh wadoh bagaimana nih. kok tersebar di tiap threat

----------


## tenonx

gajah celeb   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> gajah celeb


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> gajah celeb


  ::   ::   ::   Jadi celeb kok nangis? Cup Cup Cup   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Update di majalah KOI's terbaru ada photo anggota KOI's yang hadir (Halaman 5)
Segera beli majalahnya.......
Promosi Mode : ON   ::

----------


## bobo

Itu tuh namanya om gajah   ::

----------


## mrbunta

aku di blackmail terus kieeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## INdragonZ

gpp om... kan enak, jadi terkenal...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> gpp om... kan enak, jadi terkenal...


aku kan undeground member. jadi gak boleh di publis.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ad666

> Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
> gpp om... kan enak, jadi terkenal...    
> 
> 
> aku kan undeground member. jadi gak boleh di publis.


 . . . underground, tapi beredar dimana-mana . . piye sih . . .  ::   . . . avatarnya diganti semut om cucok . . .  ::

----------


## e-koi

> aku di blackmail terus kieeeeeeeeeeeee


Jangan2 om kolor pitu nih kakaknya om gajah yah? Terbukti om gajah gak berani bales ataupun meng-counter attack!

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
> ...


tak ganti e ae ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## mrbunta

tak ganti e ae ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## ad666

> Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> yang asli om gajahhh, yang tidak ditutup-tutupi...   
> 
> 
> Yang ini benar-benar asli langsung dari kamera tanpa tutup tutupan dan tanpa edit apapun kecuali resize saja.
> 
> *mrBunta in Action*


[/quote]
..kolame om bunta ya dibelakang? mantep   . . .  ::

----------


## e-koi

> tak ganti e ae ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Ojook, eman pak!!

----------


## mrbunta

ya wes gak jadi gantiiiiiiiiiiiiii  ::

----------


## ad666

> ya wes gak jadi gantiiiiiiiiiiiiii


  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ya wes gak jadi gantiiiiiiiiiiiiii


huzzz nanti kemasukkan laler

----------


## seven7colour

> ya wes gak jadi gantiiiiiiiiiiiiii


Cup cup cup, jangan ganti ya...   ::

----------


## mrbunta

gak jadi ganti  :P

----------


## seven7colour

> gak jadi ganti  :P


Ya gitu, udah dikenal kok ganti......   ::

----------


## e-koi

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> gak jadi ganti  :P
> 
> 
> Ya gitu, udah dikenal kok ganti......


Ganti yang agak sopan dikit, mosok 1.700 lebìh anggota forum gak ada yg sadar tiap hari di-bokong-i ama gajah. Hehehe

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

aku sih sadar... malah sering tak cuthik2 itu ikannya biar gak nempel trus di pantat gajah.... tp kok ya tetep aja gak mau lepas ya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> aku sih sadar... malah sering tak cuthik2 itu ikannya biar gak nempel trus di pantat gajah.... tp kok ya tetep aja gak mau lepas ya


Empukkkk kayak springbed.....

----------


## mrbunta

wadoh. di mana mana aku kok kena saru ya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Bagi yang minta *CLOSE-UP* tanpa *SENSOR* : _PROJECT DONE_ - _(Hadiah dari om mrBUNTA dan tante mrsBUNTA)_

----------


## mrbunta

wadohhhhhhhhhh aku di publis besar besaran. 
aku tak minta royalty aja  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ad666

> Bagi yang minta *CLOSE-UP* tanpa *SENSOR* : _PROJECT DONE_ - _(Hadiah dari om mrBUNTA dan tante mrsBUNTA)_


. . selamat . . om . . .

----------


## mrbunta

tengkiu om horor 666

----------


## seven7colour

> tengkiu om horor 666


 ad666 = horor666 ---> Pengalaman Pribadi?

----------


## INdragonZ

hmmm... jadi ingat kenangan 1 thn tahun lalu...
main d pantai sama temen2 SMA satu kelas... sekarang dah g isa seru2an kaya' gitu lagi... dah tua... hahahha....
tebak mana saya... hohohoh....

----------


## seven7colour

> hmmm... jadi ingat kenangan 1 thn tahun lalu...
> main d pantai sama temen2 SMA satu kelas... sekarang dah g isa seru2an kaya' gitu lagi... dah tua... hahahha....
> tebak mana saya... hohohoh....


Pasti Om Indra ada didalam garis warna merah

----------


## tenonx

yang dilingkari yang tengah....... aku dah liat fotonya... tp lupa   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ad666

ceweknya yang mana oM? :P 


> hmmm... jadi ingat kenangan 1 thn tahun lalu...
> main d pantai sama temen2 SMA satu kelas... sekarang dah g isa seru2an kaya' gitu lagi... dah tua... hahahha....
> tebak mana saya... hohohoh....

----------


## INdragonZ

> ceweknya yang mana oM? :P


G ADA... g punya... hahahah....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hery

Mumping ada yang baru,posting ah...

----------


## tenonx

TATEGOI   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

welcome om hery 
nice family

----------


## h3ln1k

hepi family   ::

----------


## Soegianto

wahh............ terlambat nih.......................
saya orang bandung hijrah ke ibukota....baru newbie.mohon diapresiasi eh maksudnya jangan di apresiasi   ::  
banyak orang pangil sy dg nama soegih 
kalau ketemu dijaln di mall atau dimana dsaja sapa yah  ::   ::  




http://&#91;img]http://feikoicentre.com/....jpg&#91;/img]

----------


## h3ln1k

siapp om wuih imut amat   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

imut yah  ::   ::  
ah senangnya   ::  
27 years old nih   ::  
makacih makacih ......nti mampir ksh disc besar yah hehehehe.....

----------


## INdragonZ

> imut yah   
> ah senangnya   
> 27 years old nih   
> makacih makacih ......nti mampir ksh disc besar yah hehehehe.....


kayak masih 19 tahun lho om.... imut2.... hahaha....

----------


## Soegianto

ah kalau 19 jadinya amit amit tuch  ::  
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

masih kayak 9 tahun loh om biar tambah imutt   ::  _diskonnya tambah gede neh_

----------


## rvidella

> imut yah   
> ah senangnya   
> 27 years old nih   
> makacih makacih ......nti mampir ksh disc besar yah hehehehe.....



ooooooooooo gitu yah?   ::  

duh gantengnya .....

----------


## seven7colour

> 


IMUTZ

----------


## INdragonZ

ganteng + imut ......

idaman para lelaki, eh wanita...

----------


## seven7colour

> ganteng + imut ......
> 
> idaman para lelaki, eh wanita...


Huzzz  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

bisa berminat bisa pm kok   ::   ::   ampuun om soegi   ::

----------


## Soegianto

::   ::  
 ::  discont 10% utk 10thn lebih muda  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> discont 10% utk 10thn lebih muda


cihuiii asiikkk   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> discont 10% utk 10thn lebih muda


Om Soegianto CUTEz banget ya, umur saja sudah *-*90 Tahun...

27 Tahun - 117 (Discount) = Umur -90, Diskon 117% buat saya berarti...

----------


## Soegianto

hahahaha dorrrrrrrrrrrrrrr mati deh  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> hahahaha dorrrrrrrrrrrrrrr mati deh


  ::   ::   mantabb

----------


## e-koi

> wahh............ terlambat nih.......................
> saya orang bandung hijrah ke ibukota....baru newbie.mohon diapresiasi eh maksudnya jangan di apresiasi   
> banyak orang pangil sy dg nama soegih 
> kalau ketemu dijaln di mall atau dimana dsaja sapa yah   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://&#91;img]http://feikoicentre.com/....jpg&#91;/img]


Bayangan saya selalu ke om Soegiarto, ketua Apki, padahal om Soegianto... SO SWEET...

----------


## Soegianto

oh itu saudara sepupu pak
lain ayah & ibu   ::   ::

----------


## e-koi

> oh itu saudara sepupu pak
> lain ayah & ibu


Tapi masih satu mbah kan? Mbah Adam  ::

----------


## Soegianto

loh koq tahu mas ???
jangan2 kita juga satu mbah yah ??? 
ya iyalah satu nenek moyang ................  ::

----------


## ad666

wah . . pada menampakan wujudnya jugah . .jadi pengen . .
nih diya . .  ::  

. . .kalo ketemu dijalan disapa yak . .   ::

----------


## Soegianto

yang mana? yg tosai nya ?

----------


## h3ln1k

yang tosainya udah bisa disapa?   ::

----------


## Soegianto

::   ::

----------


## ad666

> yang tosainya udah bisa disapa?


disapa bisa om, paling dicuekin . .   ::  



> yang mana? yg tosai nya ?


tergantung situasi om  ::

----------


## e-koi

> wah . . pada menampakan wujudnya jugah . .jadi pengen . .
> nih diya . .  
> 
> . . .kalo ketemu dijalan disapa yak . .


Oo ini ya om adhe... Kalo dijalan nanti langsung taksapa lah... "halo, sapa disitu"

----------


## INdragonZ

om e-koi pasti yang pake baju pink ya?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> om e-koi pasti yang pake baju pink ya?


Tullllll, serius nih?

----------


## Soegianto

serrius om  ::

----------


## chivas

Om Sugi, posting foto nya dong.....  ::

----------


## tenonx

> Om Sugi, posting foto nya dong.....


  ::   ::    udah di halaman sebelum ini om   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

> Originally Posted by chivas
> 
> Om Sugi, posting foto nya dong..... 
> 
> 
>      udah di halaman sebelum ini om


YANG IMUT2 ITU LHOH....

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> ah kalau 19 jadinya amit amit tuch


imut imut tapi klo lagi cenut cenut
amit amit pingin emut emut   ::  

ayoooo 'pond visit'
cari kolam yang 'koi'nya klo dijaring tdk mesti dibeli hahahaha

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> wah yang tengah tu baru namanya tategoi
> perfect bloodline, oyagoi ideal




hahahaha................om maen2 kesemarang donk.....[/quote]

yup om
nunggu skalian pas rapat kontes semarang...
maen maen juga ke solo

----------


## Soegianto

sdh om chivas kalau dimuat 2x nti gegerrrrrrrrrrrrrr
wkwkwkkwkwkwkw

om kodok 
ap sih ada cenut2 emut2 ?????????  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   mangkanya om eko segera aja biar ga cenut2   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> mangkanya om eko segera aja biar ga cenut2


***** HANYA UNTUK DEWASA *****
Hahahahaha  ::

----------


## INdragonZ

karena banyaknya fans yang ingin melihat foto nya om soegi, maka saya memuatnya sekali lagi...



imut khan?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## chivas

> [/url]


ganteng jg nih orng..siapa sih namanya ? kenalan dong......  ::

----------


## INdragonZ

ganteng, imut, cakep, keren, ....

banyak yang naksir nih om, gmana? *lelang?* hahahha.... (bcanda lho, jangan marah)

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> ganteng, imut, cakep, keren, ....
> 
> banyak yang naksir nih om, gmana? *lelang?* hahahha.... (bcanda lho, jangan marah)


Start berapa, kelipatan berapa.....

----------


## INdragonZ

> Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start berapa, kelipatan berapa.....


tunggu konfirmasi dari orang nya deh,.... om soegi, gmana nih...???  :P  :P  :P

----------


## seven7colour

> tunggu konfirmasi dari orang nya deh,.... om soegi, gmana nih...???  :P


Mulai saja deh buat apresiasi......

Start Rp. 0,- Kelipatan BEBAS...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

mulai 10.000.000

----------


## seven7colour

> mulai 10.000.000


Murahhhhhhh 10.000.001 deh

----------


## bobo

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> mulai 10.000.000
> 
> 
> Murahhhhhhh 10.000.001 deh


om soegi dilelang   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


Orangnya tidak mampir-mampir sih.....

----------


## bobo

lagi sibuk kali om

----------


## h3ln1k

huss huss wa kacau neh   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> huss huss wa kacau neh


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

::   ::   ::  baru buka tahu2 di lelang....
tapi mulainya 10jt  ...........boleh juga  ::  
kemarin aja ada yg tawar 7 jt hampir2 dijual :P

----------


## INdragonZ

wah2... banyak yang minat nih....

bid-nya juga tinggi2.... cuma sayang yang nge-bid *cowo* semua... hahahah....

----------


## tenonx

JERUK KOK MAKAN JERUK   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> baru buka tahu2 di lelang....
> tapi mulainya 10jt  ...........boleh juga  
> kemarin aja ada yg tawar 7 jt hampir2 dijual :P


Hahahaha om Soegianto ini memang BAIK dan LUCU  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

kalo ga baik dan lucu ga bisa imutt gitu om   ::

----------


## mrbunta

loh. gak ada yg lebih tinggi dari bid ku ya
kalau gitu jadi milikku donggggg
 ::

----------


## tenonx

ayo donk yang lain...... bid lebih tinggi....
kasian om Soegi........ ketimpa gajah   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

asik sama om gajahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  ::  
gak usah repot shiatsu lagi
gi jamin 1x didudukin pegal2 hilang dan ..........
tulang patah  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> asik sama om gajahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  
> gak usah repot shiatsu lagi
> gi jamin 1x didudukin pegal2 hilang dan ..........
> tulang patah


kapan di kirim ini.
udah gak ada penawaran lebih tinggi lagi

----------


## Soegianto

wew
nafsu bener
lelengmya ditutup tgl 31 april 09   ::  
pengiriman hub chivas exspedisi

----------


## mrbunta

> wew
> nafsu bener
> lelengmya ditutup tgl 31 april 09   
> pengiriman hub chivas exspedisi


siappppppp tunggu tgl 31 april 09

----------


## Soegianto

Jagain yah 31 april 09
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## kodok.ngorek

itutan dah
overbid 3 rupiah ajah  :P 
kbetulan ada kolam temenku lagi diserbu lingsang
kali2 cocok jadi memedi sawah   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

3jt aja atau tambah 3jt jd 13 jt ???
kalau utk di sawah anda dataang pada leleng yg tepat  ::   ::  
kalau jadi 13jt ........om gajahhhhhhhhhhhhh ayo ne ada lawan ?  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> 3jt aja atau tambah 3jt jd 13 jt ???
> kalau utk di sawah anda dataang pada leleng yg tepat   
> kalau jadi 13jt ........om gajahhhhhhhhhhhhh ayo ne ada lawan ?


blommm. om kodok blom kasih penawaran resmi
penawaran resmi masih Rp.10jt

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> 3jt aja atau tambah 3jt jd 13 jt ???
> kalau utk di sawah anda dataang pada leleng yg tepat   
> kalau jadi 13jt ........om gajahhhhhhhhhhhhh ayo ne ada lawan ? 
> 
> 
> blommm. om kodok blom kasih penawaran resmi
> penawaran resmi masih Rp.10jt


Rp. 10.000.001,- om.....

----------


## Soegianto

asik ada yg tambah :P

----------


## seven7colour

> asik ada yg tambah :P


Short Time or Full Day or Whole Life

----------


## Soegianto

hihihihihi utk yang edisi 31 april ini Whole Life
makanya hayooooooooooo
kapan lagi ....................
bid bid bid  ::  
short time gak enak pak ...........  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> hihihihihi utk yang edisi 31 april ini Whole Life
> makanya hayooooooooooo
> kapan lagi ....................
> bid bid bid  
> short time gak enak pak ...........


Selamat Menempuh Hidup baru ya....
Jangan lupa undangannya?
Apakah Member KOI-s diundang?

----------


## INdragonZ

weleh2.. kok tambah ngaco kie....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> weleh2.. kok tambah ngaco kie....


Kelihatannya serius nich....

----------


## INdragonZ

wew...

----------


## mrbunta

waduh aku di balap kie.
ayo di kirim foto terbaru. biar ngebid nya tambah mantepp  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> waduh aku di balap kie.
> ayo di kirim foto terbaru. biar ngebid nya tambah mantepp


Harus dong.....
Daripada nanti waktu pengiriman barang tanggal 32 April kecewa   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   wah ini neh yang ditunggu dealer berjiwa bonex   ::   viva om soegi   ::

----------


## kodok.ngorek

biar makin laris manis tanjung kimpul, sesuai saran mod's, baiknya foto tampak atas, samping ka-ki.
Juga disarankan foto dgn background biru, kyk bak ukur  :: 

ayo nyeburrrr boss  ::

----------


## INdragonZ

om soegi, ayo upload lagi dund fotnya... banyak yang minta tuh...

----------


## Soegianto

foto luar dalam ?
ah gak mau
foto samping juga jangan kt org dr samping kayak jacky chen
dr belakang kayak chow yun fat  :P 
nti kodok ngebet  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> foto luar dalam ?
> ah gak mau
> foto samping juga jangan kt org dr samping kayak jacky chen
> dr belakang kayak chow yun fat  :P 
> nti kodok ngebet


Om Soegianto tambah lutu dan manit....  ::

----------


## Soegianto

maksudnya tambah tutu kurang manit ? :P

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   tambah rame neh forum ada om soegi

----------


## Soegianto

::  yg bikin ramai group surabaya pak
saya ini yg menderita yang dilelang  ::   ::  
pemenangnya depan mata GEDE banget lagi...serem..........  ::  
yah selingan om jadi fresh gak koi terus  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   lah masak mikir koi sampe serius2 om  :P  kita dengan senang hati menerima koi nya om kalo om mau lebih refreshing lagi   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> foto luar dalam ?
> ah gak mau
> foto samping juga jangan kt org dr samping kayak jacky chen
> dr belakang kayak chow yun fat  :P 
> nti kodok ngebet


size yg belum?   ::

----------


## Soegianto

size apa nih ?

jangan disini om gajah ...malu :P

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   mangkin kacau neh thread 17 thn mode : ON   ::

----------


## Soegianto

panggil kantib nihhhhhhhhhhhhh  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> mangkin kacau neh thread 17 thn mode : ON


Jadi BB17 de...

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::  
pindah pindah

----------


## Soegianto

yooooooooooooooooooooooo
pindahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  hhhhhhhhhh

----------


## boby_icon

posting poto ah ...

----------


## INdragonZ

wah, ada foto baru nih....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## irsan

di lelang juga ya..  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## boby_icon

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> di lelang juga ya..


wah banyak nih yg mau di lelang.
 ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> di lelang juga ya.. 
> 
> 
> wah banyak nih yg mau di lelang.


Lari dulu deh.......  ::

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> maksudnya tambah tutu kurang manit ? :P


tutu kental kentul eh manit  :P

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> foto luar dalam ?
> ah gak mau
> foto samping juga jangan kt org dr samping kayak jacky chen
> dr belakang kayak chow yun fat  :P 
> nti kodok ngebet


dah ngebet dari dulu, 
ngebet diantar pond visit   ::   :P

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> maksudnya tambah tutu kurang manit ? :P
> 
> 
> tutu kental kentul eh manit  :P


Tambah salu nih.....

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> wah ini neh yang ditunggu dealer berjiwa bonex    viva om soegi


wah iya
ayo rame2 ngusulin pak soegi jd moderator
kapan lg punya moderator yg dealer
berjiwa bonek
imut imut
bersedia dilelang lagi  :P  :P  :P

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
>   wah ini neh yang ditunggu dealer berjiwa bonex    viva om soegi  
> 
> 
> wah iya
> ayo rame2 ngusulin pak soegi jd moderator
> kapan lg punya moderator yg dealer
> berjiwa bonek
> ...


Setuju..... juga....

----------


## Soegianto

::  kodok ngorek ide nya very2 NO good  ::  
jadi peramai forum aja lebih seru   ::

----------


## mrbunta

setujuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
ayo daftar sapa yg setuju
1. kodok ngorek
2. mrbunta
3. kolor ijo
dst...

----------


## Soegianto

good morning om gajah
weleh pagi2 sdh posting jadi kompor  ::   ::   ::  
salah forum ntar diksh kartu kuning loh   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> good morning om gajah
> weleh pagi2 sdh posting jadi kompor    
> salah forum ntar diksh kartu kuning loh


selamat pagi om soegi.
ada kabar apa pagi ini?
mau posting tategio nya ya

----------


## Soegianto

wkwkwkwkwkwkwk
emang om ada naksir tategoiku yg mana ?
yg dikolam atau luar kolam  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> wkwkwkwkwkwkwk
> emang om ada naksir tategoiku yg mana ?
> yg dikolam atau luar kolam


ke 2 nya om.
kalau bisa di lelang start Rp. 0

----------


## Soegianto

::  everthing start from zeroooo wkwkwkwk 
di buat list dulu om pesertanya  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> everthing start from zeroooo wkwkwkwk 
> di buat list dulu om pesertanya


asikkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## Soegianto

http://&#91;img]http://feikoicentre.com/....jpg&#91;/img]

lagi mejeng mau di lelang  di bandara fukoka.............

----------


## kodok.ngorek

weh imut imut na belkulang...   ::  
mbatalin bid bisa gak yah?   ::   :P

----------


## mrbunta

lah kok laen ama yg pertama?

----------


## seven7colour

> lah kok laen ama yg pertama?


Tambah IMUTzzzzz  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   om soegi sekali kali fotonya close up dunk   ::

----------


## chivas

> om soegi sekali kali fotonya close up dunk


jgn nanti ngga laku kl dilelang...  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   mangkin laku dunk   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> mangkin laku dunk


Om H3ln1k meskipun jadi sub moderator masih tetap ingat akar rumput....

----------


## INdragonZ

> H3ln1k meskipun jadi sub moderator masih tetap ingat akar rumput....


maksudnya apa om? jelasin dund ...

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> H3ln1k meskipun jadi sub moderator masih tetap ingat akar rumput....
> 
> 
> maksudnya apa om? jelasin dund ...


Masih suka bercanda  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

biar ga stress om jadi sub-mod beban kerjanya berat loh   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> biar ga stress om jadi sub-mod beban kerjanya berat loh


Hahahahaha belum kerja sudah protes

----------


## Soegianto

luarnya lain .dalamnya sama om gajah  ::

----------


## INdragonZ

> luarnya lain .dalamnya sama om gajah


tul, luar ga penting... yang penting dalam nya .... hahaha...

----------


## Soegianto

nah kan ada yg dukungggggggg

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> luarnya lain .dalamnya sama om gajah 
> 
> 
> tul, luar ga penting... yang penting dalam nya .... hahaha...


inner beauti?
ngeri boooo...   ::

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> om soegi sekali kali fotonya close up dunk


abra kadabra, terkabul.....


hmmm kumis tipis rambut sedikit gondrong, moga mas helmy puas  :P

----------


## mrbunta

itu foto om sugi ya?

----------


## seven7colour

Tak bisa berkomentar sama sekali........Masih belum sadar dari rasa kaget........

----------


## ronnie

Om...newbie ini numpang lewat ya...  ::  
Kl ktmu dijalan ato dmn tolng disapa...
Para suhu tolng bimbingannya ttg dunia koi...  ::  

Jng diapresiasi ya fotonya..

----------


## mrbunta

hmmmm. nisai tategoi

----------


## seven7colour

> Om...newbie ini numpang lewat ya...  
> Kl ktmu dijalan ato dmn tolng disapa...
> Para suhu tolng bimbingannya ttg dunia koi...  
> 
> Jng diapresiasi ya fotonya..


Kiri atau Kanan?  ::

----------


## mrbunta

welehhhhh
kalau namanya ronnie ya yg kanan lah

----------


## seven7colour

Maksudnya yang tidak boleh di apresiasi yang kiri atau kanan?

----------


## ronnie

> Maksudnya yang tidak boleh di apresiasi yang kiri atau kanan?


Dua-duanya om...  ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Maksudnya yang tidak boleh di apresiasi yang kiri atau kanan?
> 
> 
> Dua-duanya om...


Pesan diterima, siap laksanakan.....  ::

----------


## mrbunta

ops dah terlanjur   ::

----------


## chivas

> 


Wah serius amat nih tlp nya..jgn2 lg tlp ama kentaro yah buat bln juni....  ::

----------


## Soegianto

hahahaha 
reportnya punya wartawan koi...................
lg bel ogata om danuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
lagi gicarakan  GO GO GO GO GO GO

koi mania jangan dilelang yah  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> hahahaha 
> *reportnya punya wartawan koi*...................
> lg bel ogata om danuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> lagi gicarakan  GO GO GO GO GO GO
> 
> koi mania jangan dilelang yah


itu reportnya atau REPOTNYA?

----------


## Soegianto

salah pencet om repot yah harusnya  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> salah pencet om repot yah harusnya


Photo-photo dari sudut lain di posting dong om kalau ada?

----------


## tenonx

nafsu banget sih   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

> Photo-photo dari sudut lain di posting dong om kalau ada?


kalau perlu foto juga detail2 nya dari atas sampe bawah...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Photo-photo dari sudut lain di posting dong om kalau ada?
> 
> 
> kalau perlu foto juga detail2 nya dari atas sampe bawah...


Kayak portfolio nantinya?

----------


## Soegianto

::   ::  
hmmm caari fotografernya dulu

----------


## seven7colour

> hmmm caari fotografernya dulu


Me ooo me yes me me me   ::

----------


## Soegianto

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
seremmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## seven7colour

> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> seremmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Aku bukan penampakan kok....  ::

----------


## Soegianto

justru karena tampak jelas jd serem :P

----------


## seven7colour

> justru karena tampak jelas jd serem :P


Sampai Ketemu di BLITAR   ::

----------


## Soegianto

ya om cee yyu  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> ya om cee yyu


See you soon.....  ::

----------


## e-koi

waduh bahaya, dua kutub akan bertemu... Asal jangan neko2 aja, mis. Pemijahan yang tdk direncanakan. Xixixi

----------


## INdragonZ

seep...
wong edan e nambah siji...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> seep...
> wong edan e nambah siji...


Siapa ya? Boleh kenalan?   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

> Siapa ya? Boleh kenalan?


aduh2...   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Siapa ya? Boleh kenalan?  
> 
> 
> aduh2...


Ayo om Indra ikutan kopi darat....
ke Blitar ikut ya.....

----------


## INdragonZ

^ aduh2... kuliah om... masa' mbela-mbelani boloz... hahaha...

----------


## seven7colour

> ^ aduh2... kuliah om... masa' mbela-mbelani boloz... hahaha...


Weekend kok om.....Petra libur.

----------


## Soegianto

say ini bukan wong jakarta 
lahir bandung 
tinggal jakarta
ktp jkt,bdg cirebon,blitar,banyuwangi ,lampung,palembang, makasar punya
jadi masuk REGIONAL mana  ::

----------


## tenonx

woh.......... teror is   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

woh.......... teror is  ::  

eh eh eh mau di delete yah  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   bahaya neh maennya delete semuwa

----------


## Soegianto

::   salah yah pak sy blm cukup pangkat  ::  
habis kena virus elet ni  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> salah yah pak sy blm cukup pangkat  
> habis kena virus elet ni


  ::  PPS - Post Power Syndrome
Berarti om Soegianto gak boleh warna biru, hijau atau merah yan usernamenya...  ::

----------


## Soegianto

ganti ganti namanya
pilih warna kojaku aja  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> ganti ganti namanya
> pilih warna kojaku aja


Hahahahahaaha  ::

----------


## INdragonZ

> Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
> ^ aduh2... kuliah om... masa' mbela-mbelani boloz... hahaha...
> 
> 
> Weekend kok om.....Petra libur.


khusus DKV, week end tidak libur...   ::   ::   ::  
full dari senin sampe sabtu...

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
> ...



Rajin banget....  ::

----------


## INdragonZ

> Rajin banget....


lha? gmana ndak rajin, sekali masuk studio... lama nya 8 jam...
berangkat kuliah pagi, pulangnya jam setengah 7 malam ...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Rajin banget.... 
> 
> 
> lha? gmana ndak rajin, sekali masuk studio... lama nya 8 jam...
> berangkat kuliah pagi, pulangnya jam setengah 7 malam ...


  ::  B O L O S  aja.......

----------


## mrbunta

oooo arek DKV ya.
aku bisa blackmail
kalau besok gak ke blitar aku suruh dosen mu kasih nilai E  ::

----------


## Soegianto

jangan ........bolos

jangan sampai tdk jadi bolosnya  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> oooo arek DKV ya.
> aku bisa blackmail
> kalau besok gak ke blitar aku suruh dosen mu kasih nilai E


Om Bunta anak DKV nih...... bisa bilang ke dosen Axxxx yang killer itu nggak?

----------


## seven7colour

> jangan ........bolos
> 
> jangan sampai tdk jadi bolosnya


Setuju dan kembali ke Regional BLITAR

Sudah OOT 3 halaman nih....

----------


## mrbunta

pindahhhhhhhhhhh. wuzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## INdragonZ

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> oooo arek DKV ya.
> aku bisa blackmail
> kalau besok gak ke blitar aku suruh dosen mu kasih nilai E 
> 
> 
> Om Bunta anak DKV nih...... bisa bilang ke dosen Axxxx yang killer itu nggak?


hah? om mbunta kenal ma dosen sapa? Axxxx   ::  sopo kui?   ::  
aduh2... mampus dagh... hahaha...    ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


Andxx ngajar 3D atau apa gitu....

----------


## INdragonZ

humph... selamat dah... bisa bnafas lega... hahaha...
aQ g ada kuliah kaya' gto... coz masih semester 2... hahaha...

----------


## seven7colour

> humph... selamat dah... bisa bnafas lega... hahaha...
> aQ g ada kuliah kaya' gto... coz masih semester 2... hahaha...


Ada 5 dosen yang satu gerombolam dengan om Bunta....
yang cewek Sxxxx, yang lain lupa  ::

----------


## INdragonZ

aduh2... bahaya... 

kabur2...

----------


## seven7colour

> aduh2... bahaya... 
> kabur2...


Ssssttt Rahasia kan.....

----------


## seven7colour

*Our Photographer*
_Yang pasti bukan seven7colour _   ::

----------


## tenonx

wuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
adu tembak-tembakan cowboy ala duo photographer   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

hayooooooooo
tebak gambar. sapa itu fotographer kita

----------


## Soegianto

tahu saya pak
itu fotgrapfernya BONEX baru member 99

----------


## mrbunta

> tahu saya pak
> itu fotgrapfernya BONEX baru member 99


  ::   ::   ::  
udah online lagi nih.

----------


## Soegianto

::   ::   sdh om

nih bukti ketangkap di blitar
http://&#91;img]http://i674.photobucket.....jpg&#91;/img]

----------


## seven7colour

> sdh om
> nih bukti ketangkap di blitar


Sub Moderator Surabaya dan Yogyakarta memang sama sama EDAN   ::  
Mesraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa bangetzzz............................  ::

----------


## boby_icon

tempel terus   ::

----------


## Soegianto

pakai power glue

----------


## seven7colour

> pakai power glue


Hahahahahaahaha.....tinggal nunggu sub Mod Semarang..........  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

wahduh aku kok jadi sasaran neh   ::

----------


## Soegianto

gak mau kenalin sm yg rambutnya di ikat sich 
jd di TO pak

----------


## mrbunta

:P  :P  :P  :P  :P 
iri om imoetz gak di tempel ama om kolor

----------


## seven7colour

> gak mau kenalin sm yg rambutnya di ikat sich 
> jd di TO pak


Jadi kelupaan deh.....

Siapa tuh yang rambutnya di ikat?

----------


## seven7colour

> :P  :P  :P  :P  :P 
> iri om imoetz gak di tempel ama om kolor


Hahahaahahhaahahaha Mau ya om Imoetz?

----------


## h3ln1k

> gak mau kenalin sm yg rambutnya di ikat sich 
> jd di TO pak


ssttt jangan di forum om di ym aja yah   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> gak mau kenalin sm yg rambutnya di ikat sich 
> jd di TO pak
> 
> 
> ssttt jangan di forum om di ym aja yah


Saya juga, ya om........

----------


## mrbunta

wkwkwkwkwwkkwkwk
om imoetz upload foto yg di ikat donggg

----------


## h3ln1k

> wkwkwkwkwwkkwkwk
> om imoetz upload foto yg di ikat donggg


wuizz si gajah masih kurang ama tenong   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> wkwkwkwkwwkkwkwk
> om imoetz upload foto yg di ikat donggg
> 
> 
> wuizz si gajah masih kurang ama tenong


Hahahahahaha................

----------


## Soegianto

duh om gajah senangnya hbs sama tenonx TAMPIL BEDA

----------


## mrbunta

> duh om gajah senangnya hbs sama tenonx TAMPIL BEDA


  ::  
tapi blom ama om imoetz

----------


## h3ln1k

nah lo gawat neh si gajah   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> nah lo gawat neh si gajah


kita dating di semarang ya om helmi   ::

----------


## Soegianto

padahal kemarin sdh kasih tahu sy dikamar 205 eh diserobot tenonx gajahnya  ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> padahal kemarin sdh kasih tahu sy dikamar 205 eh diserobot tenonx gajahnya


Iya yah..............

----------


## mrbunta

> padahal kemarin sdh kasih tahu sy dikamar 205 eh diserobot tenonx gajahnya


wkwkwkwkwkwk
semarang ae ya om.

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> padahal kemarin sdh kasih tahu sy dikamar 205 eh diserobot tenonx gajahnya  
> 
> 
> wkwkwkwkwkwk
> semarang ae ya om.


Jangan lupa pengaman...............

----------


## h3ln1k

maksudnya gembok?

----------


## Soegianto

bukan gembok
rantai kapal  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> bukan gembok
> rantai kapal


Blue Jeans rangkap 5   ::

----------


## tenonx

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> padahal kemarin sdh kasih tahu sy dikamar 205 eh diserobot tenonx gajahnya  
> 
> 
> Iya yah..............


kalah cepet sih om..... aku kan cuman di kamar sebelahnya gajah  :P   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

[quote="tenonx"][quote="seven7colour"][quote="Soegianto"]padahal kemarin sdh kasih tahu sy dikamar 205 eh diserobot tenonx gajahnya :
Iya yah.........
kalah cepet sih om..... aku kan cuman di kamar sebelahnya gajah  


 ::   ::   ::  menagis gembira lolos dari target gajah  ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> menagis gembira lolos dari target gajah


Semarang is COMING................  ::

----------


## tenonx

koming = gendeng ???   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> koming = gendeng ???


Komeng..............  ::

----------


## Soegianto

kambinng?  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> kambinng?


Hahahahaha besok antar om Soegi ke dokter mata aaaaaaaaa.......
Bahaya nanti kalau ke Jepang bisa salah pilih KOI......
Harusnya maksimum 60 cm tapi yang dibeli yang 160 cm  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> kambinng? 
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha besok antar om Soegi ke dokter mata aaaaaaaaa.......
> Bahaya nanti kalau ke Jepang bisa salah pilih KOI......
> Harusnya maksimum 60 cm tapi yang dibeli yang 160 cm


hahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
ini lah salah satu yg di bilang om bunta
Tidak Tahu Diri
Tidak Tahu Malu
Tidak Tahu Adat 
 ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

wadoh maap loh om soegi
becanda   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> hahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> ini lah salah satu yg di bilang om bunta
> Tidak Tahu Diri
> Tidak Tahu Malu
> Tidak Tahu Adat


Kalau salah pilih KOI (yang 160 cm) aku juga mau loh..........................

----------


## Soegianto

> wadoh maap loh om soegi
> becanda


benaran jg gpp  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> wadoh maap loh om soegi
> becanda  
> 
> 
> benaran jg gpp


Aku gak dijawab.  ::  

*KOI 160 cm nya buat aku saja yah*

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


LAGI ADA TAMU
 OKE NTI DI BAGI JANGAN KASIH GAJAH YAH  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> wadoh maap loh om soegi
> becanda  
> 
> 
> benaran jg gpp


  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> LAGI ADA TAMU, OKE NTI DI BAGI JANGAN KASIH GAJAH YAH


Om Soegi juga dapat TAMU Bulanan?

----------


## Soegianto

ini yg harian  :P

----------


## seven7colour

> ini yg harian  :P


I See I See  ::

----------


## Soegianto

http://&#91;img]http://feikoicentre.com/....jpg&#91;/img]

seandainya punya farm kayak ini  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> seandainya punya farm kayak ini


Bukannya itu Farm milik om Soegi?

----------


## h3ln1k

itu kuchibeni farm om?   ::

----------


## Soegianto

bukan farm shirooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> bukan farm shirooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


bukan farm shiro tapi farm kuchibeni 150 cm and up .............

----------


## mrbunta

maksudnya shiro kuchibeni ya  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

kuchisumi donk   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

::  
gak ada yg dukung mimpiku  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> gak ada yg dukung mimpiku


Dukung om Soegianto..................

Dapat KOI import 1 ekor by Feikoi

----------


## INdragonZ

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
>  
> gak ada yg dukung mimpiku 
> 
> 
> Dukung om Soegianto..................
> 
> [b]Dapat KOI import 1 ekor by Feiko[/b]i


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

aku dukunggggggggggggggggggggg
dapet koi import juga ya  ::

----------


## seven7colour

Aku dukung om Soegianto...............  ::

----------


## Soegianto

hahaha jadi d caleg  ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> hahaha jadi d caleg


Photonya lagi om.....

----------


## Soegianto

blm ke foto studio lg  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> blm ke foto studio lg


Sewa saya aja om.....segala macam gaya diperbolehkan  ::

----------


## e-koi

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> blm ke foto studio lg 
> 
> 
> Sewa saya aja om.....segala macam gaya diperbolehkan


Om kolor bikin aja thread baru, khusus bwt om imoetz... Dengan berbagai pose, baik yg biasa maupun luar biasa. Dg kuchibeni lebih wookee... Bgmana om? Jgn lupa apresiasinya  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> ...


aw seremmmmmmmmmmm gak mau ke threat ini lg ..........takut...........
ayooo pindahhhhhh warung kopi aja..........pakai pisang gorenggggg........  ::

----------


## mrbunta

di sini aja om. pisang goreng nya blom mateng

----------


## Soegianto

om gajah di warung kopi pisang sdh pada gosong tuch
huzzz huzz pindah  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> om gajah di warung kopi pisang sdh pada gosong tuch
> huzzz huzz pindah


  ::   ::  
padahal aku tadi wes pesen

----------


## e-koi

Ayo sapa lagi yang mau tampil, masak cuma diisi postingan om imut dan para bonex lg ngrumpi

----------


## ad666

> Ayo sapa lagi yang mau tampil, masak cuma diisi postingan om imut dan para bonex lg ngrumpi


sampeyan dong mas, mejeng

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> Ayo sapa lagi yang mau tampil, masak cuma diisi postingan om imut dan para bonex lg ngrumpi
> 
> 
> sampeyan dong mas, mejeng


  ::

----------


## mrbunta

setujuhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## Soegianto

> Ayo sapa lagi yang mau tampil, masak cuma diisi postingan om imut dan para bonex lg ngrumpi


ya nih habis yg lain [email protected] kalau kita nih rombongan kemaluan besar maksudnya gak punya malu dan malu2in hehehe

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> Ayo sapa lagi yang mau tampil, masak cuma diisi postingan om imut dan para bonex lg ngrumpi
> 
> 
> ya nih habis yg lain [email protected] kalau kita nih rombongan kemaluan besar maksudnya gak punya malu dan malu2in hehehe


padahal badannya kecil   ::

----------


## e-koi

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
1, 2, 3, 4, 5 pas lima wkwkwkwk

----------


## ad666

[quote=kodok.ngorek]


> Originally Posted by "e-koi":2c9vpfkd
> 
> Ayo sapa lagi yang mau tampil, masak cuma diisi postingan om imut dan para bonex lg ngrumpi
> 
> 
> ya nih habis yg lain [email protected] kalau kita nih rombongan kemaluan besar maksudnya gak punya malu dan malu2in hehehe


padahal badannya kecil   :: [/quote:2c9vpfkd]

yang penting koleksinya jumbo-jumbo . .   ::

----------


## tenonx

jadi inget...... kemaren waktu koi show blitar..... om imoetz nyumbang ikan sakai betina besar buat di lelang lho   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> jadi inget...... kemaren waktu koi show blitar..... om imoetz nyumbang ikan sakai betina besar buat di lelang lho


kayak apa ikannya nong?

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> jadi inget...... kemaren waktu koi show blitar..... om imoetz nyumbang ikan sakai betina besar buat di lelang lho    
> 
> 
> kayak apa ikannya nong?


Kayak ikan KOI lah, wong namanya saja ikan KOI   ::

----------


## mrbunta

ada arek penasaran.  ::   ::   ::  
apik yo ikan e. om soegi mana pernah sumbang ikan jelek
 :P

----------


## seven7colour

Ikannya yang HAMIL tua itu yah?

----------


## Soegianto

> Ikannya yang HAMIL tua itu yah?


iya saya yg hamil in   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ntar jadi imoet dunk ikannya   ::   ::

----------


## ekawiyandi

::   ::   ::  ....oooooooooooo jadi gitu yaaa  ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> ....oooooooooooo jadi gitu yaaa



mas eka yang mana nih?

----------


## Soegianto

> ntar jadi imoet dunk ikannya


hmmm bs jadi  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ntar jadi imoet dunk ikannya   
> 
> 
> hmmm bs jadi


Om Imoetz mulai NARSIS dech :P

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


narsis apa sich om......nani rani siska gt ? jd bencong dong  ::

----------


## boby_icon

> narsis apa sich om......nani rani siska gt ? jd bencong dong



nani rani siska pasti nama - nama caddy nih   ::

----------


## mrbunta

jangan jangan itu om imoetz. pantes gak ke detect

----------


## seven7colour

300 Milyard loh   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> 300 Milyard loh


apanya?

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 300 Milyard loh  
> 
> 
> apanya?


Tabungan si "Caddy" di bank

----------


## h3ln1k

mantabb   ::

----------


## mrbunta

wuik. enak banget jadi caddy
aku tak ngelamar jadi caddy ahhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## h3ln1k

> wuik. enak banget jadi caddy
> aku tak ngelamar jadi caddy ahhhhhhhhhhhh


300 M bisa buat bikin kolam berapa ton ya? sekalian diisi GC smuwa   ::

----------


## mrbunta

wuik. kalau punya 300M
buat kolam gak besar 100 ton. isi ikan cuman 9
tapi GC kabeh  ::   ::  
lek menghayal nemen yo

----------


## h3ln1k

> wuik. kalau punya 300M
> buat kolam gak besar 100 ton. isi ikan cuman 9
> tapi GC kabeh   
> lek menghayal nemen yo


namanya jugak mengkhayal   ::

----------


## mrbunta

:P  :P  :P

----------


## bobo

Hidup khayalan   ::

----------


## Soegianto

kalau sy punya uang segitu hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
kolam 500 t
pelihara 20 gajah semua  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> kalau sy punya uang segitu hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> kolam 500 t
> pelihara 20 gajah semua


tumben ga pake kuch   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Bunganya bisa buat kolam terus setiap bulan...................

----------


## mrbunta

asikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> kalau sy punya uang segitu hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> kolam 500 t
> pelihara 20 gajah semua  
> 
> 
> tumben ga pake kuch


sdh om wong gajahnya  kuchibeni semua  ::

----------


## Soegianto

http://&#91;img]http://i298.photobucket.....jpg&#91;/img]

----------


## seven7colour

Brochure baru.....  ::

----------


## spirulina

Kiri Awal Urane (spirulina) kanan Sin Bun (mrliauw)

----------


## tenonx

kukirain om awal sama kk nya   ::   ::

----------


## spirulina

kk = Koko   ::

----------


## spirulina

kelamaan berendem kali ampe lumutan tuh celana  :P

----------


## seven7colour

> kelamaan berendem kali ampe lumutan tuh celana  :P


Hahahahaha :P

----------


## tenonx

bukannya karena kebanyakan spirulina ya   ::   ::

----------


## bobo

> bukannya karena kebanyakan spirulina ya


Tambahin Wheat Germ biar gak ijo lagi   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> bukannya karena kebanyakan spirulina ya  
> 
> 
> Tambahin Wheat Germ biar gak ijo lagi


Hahahahahaha   ::

----------


## spirulina

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

loah itu ada apa binatang kesayangan nya berubah jd si blanka

----------


## seven7colour

> loah itu ada apa binatang kesayangan nya berubah jd si blanka


Hahahahaha bisa aja..............

----------


## mrbunta

ck ck ck
akhirnya keluar juga Kolor Ijo family

----------


## Soegianto

> ck ck ck
> akhirnya keluar juga Kolor Ijo family


itu versi lama om
yg  barung polos tanpa busana :P

----------


## mrbunta

huz huz
threat orang. pindahhhhhhhhh

----------


## Soegianto

sdh ajak pindah dr kemarin gak mau

----------


## mrbunta

iya   ::

----------


## torajiro

::   ::   ::  sy blm dpt ID   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Cup cup sabar ya......

PM om Showa aja............

----------


## e-koi

Ayo, mari kita isi album foto ini lagi! Hayo sapa yang belum..

----------


## INdragonZ

> Ayo, mari kita isi album foto ini lagi! Hayo sapa yang belum..


yang sudah isi boleh isi lagi kan om?   ::  

mejeng dolo, NARSIS MODE ON

----------


## e-koi

> yang sudah isi boleh isi lagi kan om?   
> 
> mejeng dolo, NARSIS MODE ON


Ayo kawan2, kita apresiasi gambar om indragonz! Kalo menurut saya tampang terlalu serem, pakaian norak dan mulut terlalu lebar. Betul gak sobat yang disebelahnya?  ::

----------


## tenonx

benulllll

hidup Death Note..................   ::   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

> benulllll
> 
> hidup Death Note..................


LOH, tau deathNote juga om? wah" wah...
saia fans beratny deathnote   ::  
om juga???

----------


## tenonx

ngga sih.... cuman pernah liat filmnya doank  :P   ::   ::

----------


## boby_icon

tenonx koq dilawan ... cah iku ngertinan kok   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

> tenonx koq dilawan ... cah iku ngertinan kok


io, semua"nya tau dia   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

lho lho lho.... apa to ini ...
ngga ngerti apa2 lho aku   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## iwan_makassar

*Numpang Narsis....aahhhhhh....*

----------


## INdragonZ

baju nya item" smua irip dukun   ::   ::   ::  

 :P

----------


## iwan_makassar

> baju nya item" smua irip dukun     
> 
>  :P



dukun koi kaleeeeee.......  ::

----------


## dattairadian



----------


## ad666

> 


ditag dong om . . biar yang di daerah tau qqqq  ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Yang bejenggot pasti om Datta   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Ups, lupa ngetag om Rudy Showa   ::

----------


## dattairadian

> Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ditag dong om . . biar yang di daerah tau qqqq


ki-ka:
Agung Pribadi, Yudi Hp, Luki, Rudi Showa, Ferry, Datta, Eno TB

----------


## ad666

::  ikut ngeceng . . . bobo di pinggir kolem . . (kagak keliyatan kolemnya)

----------


## e-koi

> ikut ngeceng . . . bobo di pinggir kolem . . (kagak keliyatan kolemnya)


miss you dad!

----------


## INdragonZ

nyenyak banget tu kyakna...   ::   ::

----------


## bobo

Nina bobo oh nina bobo kalau tidak bobo di cemplungin kolam 
wkwkwkwkwkwkwk

----------


## ferzz

kaki kirinya sehat, kejemur, om....
Warna nya bisa cerah, tuh kaya koi  :P ..hehe

----------


## tenonx

> ikut ngeceng . . . bobo di pinggir kolem . . (kagak keliyatan kolemnya)


ini yg dikelonin yg gede apa yg kecil ya   ::   ::   ::   :P

----------


## bobo

Oke lah kalau begitu   ::

----------


## e-koi

ni kitorang lagi ubek-ubek kolamnya om marthen

om koi_man (dalam kolam) dan om Kitaro

----------


## bobo

kok ditodong gitu om, nyerah   ::

----------


## bobo

> *Numpang Narsis....aahhhhhh....*


kayaknya mirip artis Darius Sinantria om hehehehe

----------


## iwan_makassar

foto tahun 90an.....jangan tertipu....wkwkwkwkwk...



> Originally Posted by iwan_makassar
> 
> *Numpang Narsis....aahhhhhh....*
> kayaknya mirip artis Darius Sinantria om hehehehe

----------


## vied_84

mau cari tukang foto dl ahhh......

----------


## bobo

[quote=iwan_makassar]foto tahun 90an.....jangan tertipu....wkwkwkwkwk...



> Originally Posted by "iwan_makassar":1z5ru2pn
> 
> *Numpang Narsis....aahhhhhh....*
> kayaknya mirip artis Darius Sinantria om hehehehe


[/quote:1z5ru2pn]

lha kalau yang sekarang kayak apa ya om ???  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

tull kayak darius yang bawah tuh   ::

----------


## vied_84

Permisi Numpang Lewat




David ama Istri Tercinta iiiiiiii.........   ::   ::

----------


## bobo

Lovely couple nih   ::

----------


## tenonx

Ronnie mana ya   ::   ::

----------


## dina prima

*Dina Prima*

----------


## tenonx

lho lho lho..... prambanan ???   ::   ::

----------


## edwin

> *Dina Prima*


ooh ternyata mbak dina prima cewek toh..? istri Kapt. Benny Taslim ya mbak?
saya kira Kapt. Benny Taslim, dan Dina Prima itu nama kapalnya..... (menghayal)

----------


## vied_84

> *Dina Prima*


Keren Habis The Beatles......

----------


## bobo

> Originally Posted by dina prima
> 
> 
> 
> *Dina Prima*
> 
> 
> ooh ternyata mbak dina prima cewek toh..? istri Kapt. Benny Taslim ya mbak?
> saya kira Kapt. Benny Taslim, dan Dina Prima itu nama kapalnya..... (menghayal)


iya saya kira namanya cewek terus fotonya cewek juga tapi kalau lihat dibawahnya capt. beny taslim berarti yang ambil gambar om benny   ::

----------


## e-koi

> *Dina Prima*


kirain cowok tante..
Iya kapten tuh siapa?

----------


## dina prima

*Dina Prima*[/quote]
kirain cowok tante..
Iya kapten tuh siapa?[/quote]

captain itu, yang bawa kapal.
saya owner kapalnya...he he he...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bobo

ada lagi yang mau narsis   ::  paling tidak bisa say hello kalau ketemu   ::

----------


## vied_84

> captain itu, yang bawa kapal.
> saya owner kapalnya...he he he...


Prikitiiiwww . . .. . . . . .

----------


## bobo

ada yang mau nambah lagi buta perkenalan gitu  ::

----------


## engky

ikutan mejeng ahhh
nama tidak jauh beda hehehe..

----------


## Prasetyo

> Kasih mengalahkan segalanya


nama saya
Franciscus Maria
salam kenal semuanya
saya ingin meniba ilmu ebih banyak lagi
mohon bisa saling bahu membahu mebantu memajukandunia Koi di Republik Indonesi
Salam SEjhtera dari sang Pencipta bagi semua orang

----------


## asik

Mohoj ijin gabung disini...

----------


## wawan

Alhamdulillah akhirnya user saya aktif lagi...

----------


## radithya

Harus aktif lagi nih threadnya...
biar bisa lebih dekat lg dengan para hobbyist

----------


## owi

sayang fotonya ada yang di remove dari photo bucket

----------


## david_pupu

Wes thread lama bangkit kembali hehehe

----------


## wawan

Iya bangkit dari kubur...

----------

